# يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟



## NEW_MAN (22 مارس 2006)

*يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

*معجزة شجرة التين التي يبست *




*"18 وفي الصبح اذ كان راجعا الى المدينة جاع.*

*19 فنظر شجرة تين على الطريق وجاء اليها فلم يجد فيها شيئا الا ورقا فقط.فقال لها لا يكون منك ثمر بعد الى الابد.فيبست التينة في الحال.*
*20 فلما رأى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا قائلين كيف يبست التينة في الحال."*
*(متى 21 : 18 – 20) (مرقس 11 : 12 – 14 و 20 – 24)*

*" فمن شجرة التين تعلّموا المثل متى صار غصنها رخصا واخرجت اوراقها تعلمون ان الصيف قريب. "*
*(متى 24 : 32)*​*هذه المعجزة التي اجراها الرب يسوع قبل موته تنفرد وتتميز عن بقية معجزات المسيح في انها المعجزة الوحيدة من معجزات القضاء ، بكل معجزة اجراها علي الارض كانت عملا من اعمال الصلاح والرحمة باستثناء هذه المعجزة التي تتميز وحدها بأنها خالية من عنصر الحرمة والخير ، لقد كانت تبدو وانها معجزة للتدمير بالرغم من انها اجريت علي شجرة .*​
*تعالوا نتعلم :*

​*هذه المعجزة تقدم دليلا دامغا علي طبيعة ربنا يسوع الفريدة ( اللاهوت والناسوت) فهو كالاله جعل الشجرة تيبس ، وكالانسان احتاج للطعام الذي كانت الشجرة تقدمه . *
*اليس عجيبا ان الذي اجري المعجزة لاشباع الآلاف الجائعة لم يجر معجزة لاشباع جوعه الجسدي ؟ (معجزتان – (متى 15) اشباع اربعة الاف غير النساء والاطفال ، و( متى 24) اشباع خمسة الاف غير النساء والاطفال ) (تجربة الجوع بعد الصيام على الجبل (متى 4)*
*ان لابنا لا يستخدم قوته الخاصة لاشباع حاجاته الشخصية او حاجة اتباعه المقربين . ولا يجري معجزة لاجل المعجزة في حد ذاتها او التفاخر او التظاهر دون ان يكون هناك هدف كعمل من اعمال الخير او التعليم .*​​*جاء يسوع الى الشجرة "لعله يجد فيها شيئا " ( مرقس 11 : 13) ، بالنسبة لشجرة التين بالذت فالاوراق تأتي بعد الثمار . وفي اوائل الربيع قبل ظهور الاوراق كانت شجرة التين تنتج ثمارا خضراء طعمها مستساغ للفلاحين ، فاذا لم يكن هناك تين اخضر علي الشجرة عندما يبدأ موسم الاوراق في الربيع فلن يكون هناك محصول في اواخر الصيف:*​​
*" وقال لهم مثلا.انظروا الى شجرة التين وكل الاشجار. متى افرخت تنظرون وتعلمون من انفسكم ان الصيف قد قرب." ( لوقا 21 : 29 و 30)*​

*فالشجرة المورقة كانت اعلانا صامتا بان بها ثمارا لان الثمار كانت تظهر قبل الاوراق ، ولكن يسوع وهو يبحث عن ثمار التين الخضراء لم يجد سوى الاوراق . *​​​​

*لماذا لعن يسوع الشجرة ؟*​
*(وتذّكر ان الذي حكم عليها بهذا المصير ليس سوى شجرة ) *​
​​*عندما لم يجد يسوع ثمرا علي الشجرة جعلها تيبس وحكم عليها بعدم الاثمار ، هل كان من المفروض ان يعامل الشجرة بهذه المعاملة ؟ حيث انها لا تستطيع ان تفعل خيرا او شرا ولذلك فهي ليست مؤهلة لان يحكم عليها بالدمار او المكافأة ، ان مثل هذا العمل ليس ظالما حتى وان كانت الشجرة ليست سوى شيء او مثلا ، لانها استخدمت استخداما مشروعا كوسيلة للتعليم لاغراض عليا .*

*يرى البعض صعوبة لفهم الموقف ، جاء يسوع الى الشجرة ويقول مرقس "لانه لم يكن وقت التين " ( مرقس 11: 13) هل تعفي هذه الكلمات الشجرة من أي اتهام حتى ولو كان مجازيا ؟ الا يحيرنا ان المسيح يبحث عن التين مع انه لا يمكن ان يكون موجودا في ذلك الوقت ، ثم يغتاظ لعدم وجوده ؟ ان الاجابة علي هذا السؤال انه في اذلك الوقت من السنه لا ينتظر احد وجود اوراق او ثمار ، ولكن اخراج الاوراق كان يعني ان الشجرة مختلفة عن الاشجار الاخرى " وان عليها ثمار " حيث ان الاثمار تظهر قبل الاوراق ، ولذلك فالشجرة عوقبت ليس لانها بلا ثمار بل لانها اعلنت عن طريق هذه الاورىق ان بها ثمارا ، ولعنت ليس لانها بلا ثمر بل لادعائها الزائف . وهذا هو ذنب اسرائيل ، وهو ذنب اكبر بكثير من ذنوب الامم الاخرى ( انظر حزقيال 17 : 24) و ( روميه 3 : 17 – 24 و 10 : 3 و 4و 21 ) ( روميه 11 : 7 و 10) *

*لماذا جاء يسوع الى الشجرة ؟ الم يكن يعلم انه ليس بها ثمارا من دون ان يقترب اليها ، اليس هو الرب ويستطيع ان يتنبأ بما في الشجرة من دون ان يحتاج ان يأتي اليها عن قرب ؟؟*

*بالطبع يسوع يعرف كل شيء ، وهو الذي كان يعرف افكار الناس في قلوبهم من دون ان يبوحوا بها (مرقس 2 : 8)(متى 9 : 4) (لوقا 5 : 22 و 24 : 38)*

*والان فلنتخيل انه حكم علي الشجرة من على بعد كما يظن البعض ، وعندما يسأله الناس لماذا فعلت هذا ، فيقول لهم لانه لم يكن بها ثمر ؟؟ من من الناس كان يمكن ان يصدقه وقتها والشجرة كان بها اوراق أي انه كانت تعلن عن ان بها ثمارا ، لعل وقتها كان الناس سوف يتهمون يسوع بانه متسرع او انه يحكم بالاهواء بدون دليل ، اما وقد اقترب من الشجرة واقترب الجميع معه ، وطلب من الشجرة ثمار ولم يجد ، وقد شاهدوا ذلك وشهدوا عليه ، فيكون الحكم على الشجرة عادلا وبشهادة الشهود واثبات الافعال من الشجرة نفسها .*

*العل الله ايضا لا يعرف (بسبق العلم ) ما سوف تنتهي اليه حياتنا جميعا ؟؟ فلماذا لا ينهي حياتنا جميعا على الارض ويحكم علينا اما بالحياة الابدية او بالدينونة الابدية ، هل تعتقد ان احدا من البشر يستطيع ان يناقش خالقه لماذا تفعل ذلك ؟*
*ولكن يقول الكتاب " كما هو مكتوب لكي تتبرر في كلامك وتغلب متى حوكمت" (روميه 3 : 4)*
*ان الله في عدالته يعطي كل انسان الفرصة في الحياة لكي يثبت عليه اما رفض الايمان للدينونة او قبول الايمان للحياة الابدية ، لكي تكون المحاكمة يوم الدينونة عادلة .*

*ان القضاء علي شجرة التين على قارعة الطريق وهي ليست ملكا لاحد ( متى 21 : 19) كان بالتأكيد درسا عمليا للتلاميذ لا يمكن ان ينسوه ، انهم لم يعتقدوا ان ربنا يعامل الشجرة كرمز اخلاقي او ان دمار الشجرة كان اتلافا غير مسئول للممتلكات ، ليس له ما يبرره ، ولكنهم رأوا فيالمعجزة كراهية الله للرياء ، ان لعن شجرة التين التي كانت تتفاخر بثمار ليست فيها ، نراه فيما بعد في الموت المفاجيء لحنانيا وسفيرة ( اعمال 5 : 1 – 11) فهناك ادعاء كثير وعمل قليل .*

*المسيح كاله له مطلق الحرية ان يستغل ما يراه باستخدام قوته لتعليم الحقائق التي يريد ان يوصلها للافهام ، وهذا الحق لا ينازعه فيه احد فهو الله الظاهر في الجسد " هو الرب مايحسن في عينيه يعمل " ( 1 صموئيل 3 : 18) ، لقد لعن الشجرة لحملها الاوراق بدون اثمار ، كانت الاشجار تسقط ثمارها بناء علي امره ، وكانت تدمر حسب امره ( تثنيه 28 : 38 و 40 – 42) *

*هل يبست التين في الحال ام في اليوم التالي : ؟؟*

*الحقيقة ان شجرة التين يبست من أغصانها وأوراقها في الحال ، وظهر هذا جليا واضحا امام التلاميذ ، كما يذكر البشير متى : " .فقال لها لا يكون منك ثمر بعد الى الابد.فيبست التينة في الحال. 20 فلما رأى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا قائلين كيف يبست التينة في الحال" ( متى 21 : 19 - 20) ، ولكن في الصباح التالي كان التيبس وصل الى أصول الشجرة وجذورها ، وهذا ما لاحظوه في اليوم التالي : " ولما صار المساء خرج الى خارج المدينة 20 وفي الصباح اذ كانوا مجتازين رأوا التينة قد يبست من الاصول. 21 فتذكر بطرس وقال له يا سيدي انظر.التينة التي لعنتها قد يبست " ( مرقس 11 : 19 - 21) *



*وهكذا فمثل شجرة التين غير المثمرة يفسر المعنى المستتر وراء لعن الشجرة في طريق بيت عنيا ، وفي كل من المثل والمعجزة ومع القصاص علي شجرة التين ، في المعجزة لعنت الشجرة وفي المثل كان يجب ان تقطع بعد ان استنفدت الفرص دون ان تثمر ، وتصريح المسيح الخطير " لا يكن منك ثمر بعد الى الابد " يثبت ان العناية الالهية لا تبقي سوى علي ما هو مفيد ، فحينما لا يوجد سوى الادعاء ، والتظاهر ، تحل الدينونة ، لقد فتش يسوع عبثا عن التين ليشبع جوعه كرمز لشعب الله الذي لم يعد مثمرا الان بعد ان حصل على امتيازات كان يتفاخر بها سابقا ( عبرانيين 4 : 16 و 6 : 7 و 8) وكان العقاب سريعا ، لان الشجرة يبست في الحال وامتد الى الاصول ان الهلاك المفاجيء جاء نتيجةللادعاء الكاذب ، كرمز لافت للنظر لك المتدينين ظاهريا ولكنهم فقراء روحيا ، ان هذه الشجرة اليابسة كانت عبرة لكن من يمر .*

*اما بالنسبة لقلوبنا ، فالرسالة الخطيرة هي ان الفشل في استغلال الامتيازات الممنوحة لنا يؤدي لازالة الامتيازات نفسها ،فان فشل الغصن في حمل الثمار فانه ينزع (يوحنا 15 : 2 – 6 ) والمصباح الذي لا يضيء فانه ينقل من مكانه ( رؤيا 2 : 5) والاشجار التي لا تثمر تقطع وتحرق ( متى 7 : 19) . ان ما يريده رب الحصاد هو العمل والقول معا ، الجوهر والمظهر معا ، الثمار والاوراق ايضا معا .*

*الرب يبارك كل من يقرأ ليطلب الفهم ومعرفة الحقيقة .*
*أخوكم : نيومان *​


----------



## My Rock (25 مارس 2006)

*بتصدق, انا من كم يوم كان بدي اطرح نفس الشئ, لكنك سبقتني, المهم, اعتقد في بعض الاخة الي سألوا عن الموضوع, لو تردد السؤال من جديد, يبقى نعمل ليهم ري دايركت للموضوع داه*

*شكرا ليك حبيبي*


----------



## braveheart44 (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى ......... أما بعد 
فلقد قرأت موضوع الأستاذ نيومان حول موضوع تيبس التينة وهو في الواقع قد عرضه عرضا شيقا يبدو لأول وهلة موضوعي وعقلاني لحد كبير لكن عند التدقيق في محتوى الموضوع تجد أنه لا يقف على ساق وسأبين الآن لماذا أقول هذا .
أولا : لقد حاول نيومان أن يظهر تيبس التينة على يد يسوع على أنه معجزة استخدمها يسوع من أجل التعليم وبهذا يكون هذا العمل مشروعا وليس عبثيا فهل هذا فعلا صحيح؟!!
تعالوا لنرى........
فصة التينة ذكرت كما قال نيومان في (متى 21 : 18 – 20) و (مرقس 11 : 12 – 14 و 20 – 24)
لكي نفهم القصة جيدا ولا نقتطعها من سياق الكلام فلا بد من أن نقرأ ما قبلها وبعدها لكي نضمن فهما أشمل
دعونا نفحص القصة في انجيل متى  
(متى 21 : 18 – 22 ) " وفي الصبح إذ كان راجعا إلى المدينة جاع،فنظر شجرة تين على الطريق ، وجاء إليها فلم يجد فيها شيئا إلا ورقا فقط. فقال لها: لا يكن منك ثمر بعد إلى الأبد ! . فيبست التينة في الحال. فلما رأى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا قائلين: كيف يبست التينة في الحال؟ 	فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم : الحق أقول لكم: إن كان لكم إيمان ولا تشكون، فلا تفعلون أمر التينة فقط ، بل إن قلتم أيضا لهذا الجبل: انتقل وانطرح في البحر فيكون.  وكل ما تطلبونه في الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونه."
أما في انجيل مرقس
 (مرقس 11 : 12 – 15و 20 – 24) " وفي الغد لما خرجوا من بيت عنيا جاع، فنظر شجرة تين من بعيد عليها ورق، وجاء لعله يجد فيها شيئا. فلما جاء إليها لم يجد شيئا إلا ورقا لأنه لم يكن وقت التين. فأجاب يسوع وقال لها: لا يأكل أحد منك ثمرا بعد إلى الأبد!. وكان تلاميذه يسمعون.وجاءوا إلى أورشليم. ولما دخل يسوع الهيكل ابتدأ يخرج الذين كانوا يبيعون ويشترون في الهيكل، وقلب موائد الصيارفة وكراسي باعة الحمام. "
(مرقس 11: 20 -24 ) " وفي الصباح إذ كانوا مجتازين رأوا التينة قد يبست من الأصول، فتذكر بطرس وقال له: يا سيدي، انظر! التينة التي لعنتها قد يبست! فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم:ليكن لكم إيمان بالله. لأني الحق أقول لكم: إن من قال لهذا الجبل: انتقل وانطرح في البحر! ولا يشك في قلبه، بل يؤمن أن ما يقوله يكون، فمهما قال يكون له. لذلك أقول لكم: كل ما تطلبونه حينما تصلون، فآمنوا أن تنالوه، فيكون لكم. "
قصدت أن أضع لكم القصة من مصدريها حتى يتسنى لكم رؤية أمور مهمة أولها أن هذه القصة لم تكن للتعليم ولا للعظة حيث لم يبين يسوع لهم الحكمة من تيبس التينة ولم فعل ذلك كما كان يفعل دائما مع التلاميذ حين كانوا لايفهمون الأمثال التي يضربها لهم على سبيل المثال مثل الزراع وكذلك الإبن الضال وغيرها التي بينها لهم يسوع بعد ضرب المثل لكن هنا في هذه القصة لا نجد أن يسوع قدم مثل هذا التفسير بل قل ما قاله لهم أنه إن كان لهم إيمان ولا يشكون يستطيعون أن يفعلوا مثل معجزة التينة بل أعظم وكل ما يطلبونه في الصلاة يأخذونه . يسوع لم يتعرض لمسألة المظاهر الخادعة والرياء وذمهما كما حاول أن يوهمنا الأستاذ نيومان
ثانيا : مسألة متي تيبست التينة ؟ 
الأستاذ نيومان يذكر أن التينة يبست في الحال أوراقها وأغصانها ولكن في الغد يبست أصولها في محاولة لدرء التعارض بين روايتي مرقس ومتى فهل هذا صحيح؟
تعالوا لنرى 
لو نظرنا لرواية متى لوجدنا أن التينة يبست في الحال ولذلك تعجب التلاميذ من فورهم لهذا المشهد العجيب
متى ( 21 : 18 –20 )" وفي الصبح إذ كان راجعا إلى المدينة جاع،فنظر شجرة تين على الطريق ، وجاء إليها فلم يجد فيها شيئا إلا ورقا فقط. فقال لها: لا يكن منك ثمر بعد إلى الأبد ! . فيبست التينة في الحال. فلما رأى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا قائلين: كيف يبست التينة في الحال؟ "
أما في رواية مرقس فنجد أن التلاميذ لم يظهروا مثل تلك الدهشة إلا في اليوم التالى مما يدل على أن التينة لم تيبس سوى في اليوم التالى للعنها وليس كما يذكر الأستاذ نيومان 
راجعوا معي النص في مرقس 
 (مرقس 11 : 12 – 15و 20 – 24) " وفي الغد لما خرجوا من بيت عنيا جاع، فنظر شجرة تين من بعيد عليها ورق، وجاء لعله يجد فيها شيئا. فلما جاء إليها لم يجد شيئا إلا ورقا لأنه لم يكن وقت التين. فأجاب يسوع وقال لها: لا يأكل أحد منك ثمرا بعد إلى الأبد!. وكان تلاميذه يسمعون.وجاءوا إلى أورشليم. ولما دخل يسوع الهيكل ابتدأ يخرج الذين كانوا يبيعون ويشترون في الهيكل، وقلب موائد الصيارفة وكراسي باعة الحمام. "
(مرقس 11: 20 -24 ) " وفي الصباح إذ كانوا مجتازين رأوا التينة قد يبست من الأصول، فتذكر بطرس وقال له: يا سيدي، انظر! التينة التي لعنتها قد يبست! فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم:ليكن لكم إيمان بالله. لأني الحق أقول لكم: إن من قال لهذا الجبل: انتقل وانطرح في البحر! ولا يشك في قلبه، بل يؤمن أن ما يقوله يكون، فمهما قال يكون له. لذلك أقول لكم: كل ما تطلبونه حينما تصلون، فآمنوا أن تنالوه، فيكون لكم. "
مما يدل على صحة ما قولته لكم فمما سبق يتضح لكم أنها محاولة للإلتفاف حول التعارض بين النصوص
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*



braveheart44 قال:


> ثانيا : مسألة متي تيبست التينة ؟
> الأستاذ نيومان يذكر أن التينة يبست في الحال أوراقها وأغصانها ولكن في الغد يبست أصولها في محاولة لدرء التعارض بين روايتي مرقس ومتى فهل هذا صحيح؟
> تعالوا لنرى
> لو نظرنا لرواية متى لوجدنا أن التينة يبست في الحال ولذلك تعجب التلاميذ من فورهم لهذا المشهد العجيب
> ...


 
الاخ الفاضل 
شكرا لمرورك وتعقيبك ، ولكن ليس هناك تناقض في الروايات ، كما انه ليس هناك محاولة للتوفيق 
فالقصة واضحة ودعني اكرر لك الفقرة الخاصة بكلامك 

*هل يبست التين في الحال ام في اليوم التالي : ؟؟*

*الحقيقة ان شجرة التين يبست من أغصانها وأوراقها في الحال ، وظهر هذا جليا واضحا امام التلاميذ ، كما يذكر البشير متى : " .فقال لها لا يكون منك ثمر بعد الى الابد.فيبست التينة في الحال. 20 فلما رأى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا قائلين كيف يبست التينة في الحال" ( متى 21 : 19 - 20) ، ولكن في الصباح التالي كان التيبس وصل الى أصول الشجرة وجذورها ، وهذا ما لاحظوه في اليوم التالي : " ولما صار المساء خرج الى خارج المدينة 20 وفي الصباح اذ كانوا مجتازين رأوا التينة قد يبست من الاصول. 21 فتذكر بطرس وقال له يا سيدي انظر.التينة التي لعنتها قد يبست " ( مرقس 11 : 19 - 21) *


*التناقض اذا قالت احد الروايات ان الشجرة يبست من الاصول في الحال ، والاخرى قالت ان الشجرة يبست من الاصول في صباح اليوم التالي ، ولكن النص بالطبع واضح انه ليس به تناقض *

*ودعني استبق ردك ، واقول لك ، الرد المنطقي يقنع الانسان الباحث عن الحقيقة ولكن الانسان الذي يجادل لمجرد اظهار الاخطاء ، فانه انسان متعصب ( اي اعمى عن اخطاء كتابه ، ويحاول ان يجد اخطاء في كتاب الآخر ) ...*

*فمثلا القرآن يقول عن أهل عاد :*

*فهل اصابتهم صاعقة :*
*"*فَإِنْ أَعْرَضُوا فَقُلْ أَنْذَرْتُكُمْ صَاعِقَةً مِثْلَ صَاعِقَةِ عَادٍ وَثَمُودَ " 
( فصلت : 13) 
ام اصابتهم عاصفة وريح عقيم :
"وَفِي عَادٍ إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمُ الرِّيحَ الْعَقِيمَ "
( الذاريات : 41) 

ام انها ريح صرصر عاتية ؟؟؟
وهل كانت لمدة سبع ليال وثمانية ايام ؟؟

"وَأَمَّا عَادٌ فَأُهْلِكُوا بِرِيحٍ صَرْصَرٍ عَاتِيَةٍ - *سَخَّرَهَا عَلَيْهِمْ سَبْعَ لَيَالٍ وَثَمَانِيَةَ أَيَّامٍ حُسُومًا فَتَرَى الْقَوْمَ فِيهَا صَرْعَى كَأَنَّهُمْ أَعْجَازُ نَخْلٍ خَاوِيَةٍ *"
( الحاقة : 6- 7) 

ام كانت لمدة يوما واحدا فقط ؟؟

"*كَذَّبَتْ عَادٌ فَكَيْفَ كَانَ عَذَابِي وَنُذُرِ **- إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ رِيحًا صَرْصَرًا فِي يَوْمِ نَحْسٍ مُسْتَمِرٍّ" ( القمر : 18 - 19) *

*هل رأيت التناقض الحقيقي يا اخي الفاضل ؟؟؟*

*ارجوك دعك من التعصب وتجاهل اخطاء كتابك ، ومحاولة تصيد اخطاء غير موجود في الكتاب المقدس ، تواضع تحت يد الله القوية ، واسأل الله ان يعطيك الحكمة والقدرة على الفهم والتمييز بين الحق والباطل ...*

*مع تحياتي *


----------



## جورج مايكل (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

سلا المسيح معكم 
المعترض المسلم لا ينظر نهائيا وبأى شكل من الأشكال الى القوه الالهيه الخارقه للطبيعه التى جعلت بكلمه واحده الشجرة تييس  بكاملها بأوراقها وأغصانها وأصولها  بمجرد كلمه من فم الرب  الذى يقول للشئ كن فيكون وهو المحى  ويثبت سلطانه هنا انه قادر على الموت فقد أمات الشجره بكلمه منه ولا يهمهم الجانب التعليمى فى المعجزه
ولو استطاع نبى الاسلام ان ينشف ثيابه بعد غسلها لأعتبروها معجزة المعجزات   
أما هذه المعجزه لا تهمهم فى شئ  الى اختراع مجال للاعتراض


----------



## جورج مايكل (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

سلام ملك السلام معكم
المسلمين  صعبان عليهم  الشجره اللى تيبست ويقولوا ياه شوف يبس الشجره اذاى المفترى هى عملت ايه  الشجره دى ملهاش ذنب فى حاجه - حرام حرام دى كانت شجره حلوة خالص 
واللى يسمع كده يقول أصل دول جماعه حسهم مرهف ومشاعرهم حساسه جدا 
وينسوا - المسلمين - ان نبيهم ومثلهم الأعلى والأعظم شق امرأة عجوز اسمها ام قرفها بوضعها بين جملين  لمجرد قصيدة شعر  وباقى الاغتيالات و الحروب والغزوات التى قادها نبى الاسلام ولا مجال لذكرها الأن 
 ومثلهم الأعلى  أيضا أسامة بن لادن الذى قتل ثلاثة الاف انسان فى عملية واحده 
تركوا كل هذا واشفقوا على حتة شجره 
حقا قال السيد المسيح: 
او كيف تقدر ان تقول لاخيك يا اخي دعني اخرج القذى الذي في عينك و انت لا تنظر الخشبة التي في عينك يا مرائي اخرج اولا الخشبة من عينك و حينئذ تبصر جيدا ان تخرج القذى الذي في عين اخيك (لو  6 :  42)


----------



## braveheart44 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى ......... أما بعد 
فقد أضفت ردا على مداخلة الأستاذ نيومان الأخيرة أبين فيه مواطن الخلل في مداخلته ولكن إدارة المنتدى حذفت مداخلتي دون ابداء أي أسباب على الإطلاق .. وأظن أن هذا الأسلوب ليس من الأمانة العلمية بمكان ولكن لا بأس سأعيد طرح مداخلتي من جديد راجيا من إدارة المنتدى أن تفسح صدرها للنقد البناء القائم على الأدلة.
أولا لقد لاحظت عدة أمور أصابتني بالدهشة الشديدة منها الآتي :-

1- مسألة التعليم  المذكورة في مداخلة الأستاذ نيومان . أقول وبالله التوفيق أنه كان من عادة يسوع أن يبين لتلاميذه الحكمة أو الدرس الذي يريد أن يوصله لهم من ضرب الأمثلة المختلفة إذا وجد أنهم لم يستوعبوا ما يقول وكثيرا ما كان يحدث هذا كما حدث في مثل الكرامين والزراع ومثل الابن الضال . ولكننا لم نجد شيئا من هذا هنا في مسألة لعن التينة المسكينة مما يدحض مسألة أن لعن التينة على يد يسوع كان للتعليم ويظهر الأمر برمته أنه مسألة عبثية ليس لها ما يبررها وقد تجاهل الأستاذ نيومان الرد على هذه النقطة وتبعه الأستاذ جورج مايكل في التهليل للمسألة على أنها معجزة وخلاص وهو ده المهم في المسألة

2- مسألة متي يبست التينة ؟
يا أستاذ نيومان الأمر أوضح ما يكون لكن فقط لمن له عينان وعقل للفهم 
أنت عقبت على ردي السابق فقلت 


> هل يبست التين في الحال ام في اليوم التالي : ؟؟
> 
> الحقيقة ان شجرة التين يبست من أغصانها وأوراقها في الحال ، وظهر هذا جليا واضحا امام التلاميذ ، كما يذكر البشير متى : " .فقال لها لا يكون منك ثمر بعد الى الابد.فيبست التينة في الحال. 20 فلما رأى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا قائلين كيف يبست التينة في الحال" ( متى 21 : 19 - 20) ، ولكن في الصباح التالي كان التيبس وصل الى أصول الشجرة وجذورها ، وهذا ما لاحظوه في اليوم التالي : " ولما صار المساء خرج الى خارج المدينة 20 وفي الصباح اذ كانوا مجتازين رأوا التينة قد يبست من الاصول. 21 فتذكر بطرس وقال له يا سيدي انظر.التينة التي لعنتها قد يبست " ( مرقس 11 : 19 - 21)
> 
> ...


وأنا أقول لك يا أستاذ نيومان كلامك هذا كان من الممكن أن يكون مقبولا ومستساغا في حالة واحدة وهي إذا كان الحدثان اللذان تحدثت عنهما حضرتك قد وقعا في رواية متى أي بمعني آخر أن يكون تيبس التينة قد تم على مرحلتين ( تيبس الأغصان والأوراق ثم تيبس الأصول) ويكون ذلك مذكورا في رواية متى لكن الأمر لم يكن كذلك أبدا. متي ذكر تيبس التينة على الفور ولم يجعل لذلك مراحل وقد بدت دهشة التلاميذ لهذا المشهد في الحال أما رواية مرقس فلم تذكر أي تيبس على الفور ونعرف ذلك من عدم ذكر أي شيء يفيد تعجب الحاضرين مما حدث إذ إنه لو وقع أي شيء غير تقليدي كان هذا سيستدعي دهشة  الحاضرين الأمر الذى لم يحدث سوى في صبيحة اليوم التالي . هل أدركت الآن يا أستاذ نيومان لم قلت لك أنك هناك تناقض بين الروايات؟

3- الأمر الآخر الذي أثار دهشتي أنك يا أستاذ نيومان حولت مجرى الحديث من الحديث عن النصرانيات إلى الحديث عن الإسلاميات فهل هذا مجاله يا سيدي ؟ وهل يمكن مناقشة شبهات حول الإسلام في مكان من المفترض أنه للرد على الشبهات المثارة حول النصرانية ؟ أم أنك لم تجد ردا قويا على ما أثرته أنا فقلت دعنا نتبادل الشبهات فيضيع الحق بيننا ويبدو للناس أننا سواء بسواء وهي طريقة والله رخيصة جدا ولا تجدي نفعا إذ إن الباحث الحصيف سيدرك من أول وهلة أنه ليس لديك شيئا لتقدمه .

4- أما بالنسبة للشبهات التي أثرتها حول القرآن فهي من الأمور التي قتلت بحثا وردا وقد رد عليها علماء الإسلام مرارا وتكرارا حتى مللنا سماعها ولكن يبدو أنك لست قارئا جيدا . على كل حال إذا أذن لي مدير المنتدى فيمكنني الرد على كل نقطة أوردتها أنت حول القرآن.

5- أما بالنسبة للأستاذ / جورج مايكل فقد اتبع أسلوب الشتم والهجوم من أول مداخلة من دون نظر لما هو معروض في الموضوع وأنا أقول له إن هذا الفعل لن يمنحك أي مكسب  بل سيظهرك لمن يقرأ التعليقات بمظهر الأرعن الذي لا عقل له ولا حكمة وأرجو أن لا يغضب من كلامي فأنا لست أهينه ولكن أوضح له مغبة فعله هذا فنحن هنا للتحاور في حدود الأدلة والبراهين وفي حدود الأدب والأخلاقيات السامية وإن كنت تختلف معي فلك هذا . عندها اعرض علينا ما عندك من براهين واترك الحكم للناس ولمن يريد معرفة الحق من الباطل . أما إذا لم يكن عندك أي أدلة أو براهين فمن الأفضل لك أن تستمع لما يدور وتتعلم من المتحاورين وهذا ليس بعيب.

وأخيرا أشكركم جميعا أيها الزملاء لرحابة صدوركم وتحملكم للنقد اللاذع أحيانا 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*



braveheart44 قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى .........




سلام و نعمة رب المجد للجميع
لماذا لا تلقي سلامك لاخوانك المسلمين ايضا؟
عيب عليك يا راجل...





> فقد أضفت ردا على مداخلة الأستاذ نيومان الأخيرة أبين فيه مواطن الخلل في مداخلته ولكن إدارة المنتدى حذفت مداخلتي دون ابداء أي أسباب على الإطلاق ..


 
الادارة لا تحذف بدون اسباب
السبب انك اسأت الي المسيح في ردك, و انك محظوظ اني لم اطردك من المنتدى بسببها, لذلك توخى الحذر و كون مؤدب في المستقبل





> 1- مسألة التعليم المذكورة في مداخلة الأستاذ نيومان . أقول وبالله التوفيق أنه كان من عادة يسوع أن يبين لتلاميذه الحكمة أو الدرس الذي يريد أن يوصله لهم من ضرب الأمثلة المختلفة إذا وجد أنهم لم يستوعبوا ما يقول وكثيرا ما كان يحدث هذا كما حدث في مثل الكرامين والزراع ومثل الابن الضال . ولكننا لم نجد شيئا من هذا هنا في مسألة لعن التينة المسكينة مما يدحض مسألة أن لعن التينة على يد يسوع كان للتعليم


 
يا اما تكون قليل الفهم و المعرفة في الكتاب المقدس, يا اما تكون مدلس
و افضل ان اختار الاول لنكون في حوار هادف
عدم معرفتك يا عزيزي الهتك عن النص التالي :

Luk 13:1​​ وَكَانَ حَاضِراً فِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ قَوْمٌ يُخْبِرُونَهُ عَنِ الْجَلِيلِيِّينَ الَّذِينَ خَلَطَ بِيلاَطُسُ دَمَهُمْ بِذَبَائِحِهِمْ. 
Luk 13:2 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهُمْ: «أَتَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ هَؤُلاَءِ الْجَلِيلِيِّينَ كَانُوا خُطَاةً أَكْثَرَ مِنْ كُلِّ الْجَلِيلِيِّينَ لأَنَّهُمْ كَابَدُوا مِثْلَ هَذَا؟ 
Luk 13:3 كَلاَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ. بَلْ إِنْ لَمْ تَتُوبُوا فَجَمِيعُكُمْ كَذَلِكَ تَهْلِكُونَ. 
Luk 13:4 أَوْ أُولَئِكَ الثَّمَانِيَةَ عَشَرَ الَّذِينَ سَقَطَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْبُرْجُ فِي سِلْوَامَ وَقَتَلَهُمْ أَتَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ هَؤُلاَءِ كَانُوا مُذْنِبِينَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ السَّاكِنِينَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ؟ 
Luk 13:5 كَلاَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ! بَلْ إِنْ لَمْ تَتُوبُوا فَجَمِيعُكُمْ كَذَلِكَ تَهْلِكُونَ». 
Luk 13:6 وَقَالَ هَذَا الْمَثَلَ: «كَانَتْ لِوَاحِدٍ شَجَرَةُ تِينٍ مَغْرُوسَةٌ فِي كَرْمِهِ فَأَتَى يَطْلُبُ فِيهَا ثَمَراً وَلَمْ يَجِدْ. 
Luk 13:7 فَقَالَ لِلْكَرَّامِ: هُوَذَا ثَلاَثُ سِنِينَ آتِي أَطْلُبُ ثَمَراً فِي هَذِهِ التِّينَةِ وَلَمْ أَجِدْ. اِقْطَعْهَا. لِمَاذَا تُبَطِّلُ الأَرْضَ أَيْضاً؟ 
Luk 13:8 فَأَجَابَ: يَا سَيِّدُ اتْرُكْهَا هَذِهِ السَّنَةَ أَيْضاً حَتَّى أَنْقُبَ حَوْلَهَا وَأَضَعَ زِبْلاً. ​Luk 13:9 فَإِنْ صَنَعَتْ ثَمَراً وَإِلاَّ فَفِيمَا بَعْدُ تَقْطَعُهَا».

فها هو السيد المسيح استخدم نفس الحالة في مثله, و فعله بحق امام تلاميذه للتعليم
فتيبس التينة هو لهدف التعليم و الدليل النص الذي وضعته لك





> 2- مسألة متي يبست التينة ؟
> يا أستاذ نيومان الأمر أوضح ما يكون لكن فقط لمن له عينان وعقل للفهم


 
النص واضح يا اخ
الاول يذكر تسيب التينة
و الاخر يذكر تيبسها من الاصول اي الجذور
فأين الاختلاف يا اخ؟


----------



## جورج مايكل (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

سلام المسيح معكم
الى braveheart44
طبعا حضرتك فهمت اننى أشتم  لأن الحقيقه بالنسبه لكم شتيمه 
انا علقت على الجانب الروحى والاهوتى والمعجزى فى هذا الموضوع بينما تولى الأخ المبارك نيومان بالرد عليك من الزاويه التى تريد انت التحدث فيها زاوية البحث عن اخطاء  لتعزى بها نفسك عن الأخطاء الموجوده فى القران ولا تريد ان تقتنع لئلا يضيع عليك المجهود الذى بذلته فى البحث عن أخطاء مزعومه
لولا التكراركنت كتبت نفس المداخلات السابقه التى كتبتها  ولكن أنصحك باعادة قرائتها لفائدتك 
ولكن اكرر المسيح يحيى ويميت لذلك المسيح هو الله


----------



## braveheart44 (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى ............ أما بعد 
أشكركم جميعا لسعة صدوركم وتقبلكم للنقد مهما كان قاسيا 
وأشكر مدير المنتدى على حلمه الجميل حيث لم يطردني من المنتدى . بداية أحب أن أوضح أمرا للجميع هنا أنا لم أقصد أي إهانة للسيد المسيح معاذ الله أن يكون ذلك فهذا عندنا في الإسلام يخرجني من الملة حيث احترام جميع الأنبياء واجب ديني علينا جميعا لكن كلامي كان في معرض الرد على شرح الأستاذ نيومان للقصة وطريقة عرضها التي جعلت المسيح يبدو كما ذكرت أنا آنفا ولكن لم أتعمد أنا أي إهانة للسيد المسيح من أي نوع .

أما بالنسبة لمسألة التعليم أعود فأقول للأستاذ / ماي روك , أنت ذكرت في مداخلتك الآتي 





> Luk 13:1
> وَكَانَ حَاضِراً فِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ قَوْمٌ يُخْبِرُونَهُ عَنِ الْجَلِيلِيِّينَ الَّذِينَ خَلَطَ بِيلاَطُسُ دَمَهُمْ بِذَبَائِحِهِمْ.
> Luk 13:2 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهُمْ: «أَتَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ هَؤُلاَءِ الْجَلِيلِيِّينَ كَانُوا خُطَاةً أَكْثَرَ مِنْ كُلِّ الْجَلِيلِيِّينَ لأَنَّهُمْ كَابَدُوا مِثْلَ هَذَا؟
> Luk 13:3 كَلاَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ. بَلْ إِنْ لَمْ تَتُوبُوا فَجَمِيعُكُمْ كَذَلِكَ تَهْلِكُونَ.
> ...


وأنا أسألك الآن يا ماي روك هل الحالتين متطابقتين هنا ؟ أقصد التينة التي يبسها يسوع والتينة التي كان يسوع يريد قطعها هنا في هذه الآيات الموجودة في الاقتباس . الحالتين مختلفين يا ماي روك أنصحك بالقراءة الجيدة يبدو أنك كنت متعجل في الرد شوية . انظر معي جيدا من فضلك الحالة الأولى يسوع يبس التينة لأنه لم يجد بها ثمر ولكنه ليس ذنبها إنه لم يكن موسم الإثمار بعد ففيم كان غضب يسوع عليها أليس هو الرب كما تدعون أليس هو من وقت لها ميعادا تثمر فيه ففيم كان غضبه عليها ولعنها ؟ هذه واحدة
2- الحالة التي عرضتها أنت تتحدث عن تينة لم تثمر لعدة مواسم متتالية فهي عديمة الفائدة إذا فيجوز قطعها لعدم نفعها أرأيت اختلاف الحالين يا أستاذ ماي روك؟ هناك بون شاسع بين الحالتين . حديثنا عن التينة التي يبسها يسوع إذا له ما يبرره حيث لم يكن هناك أي درس أصلا يستخلص من هذا الحدث إلا إذا كان درسا مفتعلا .

3- أنت في ردك علي يا أستاذ ماي روك بالنسبة لمسألة متي تيبست التينة قلت الآتي : 


> النص واضح يا اخ
> الاول يذكر تسيب التينة
> و الاخر يذكر تيبسها من الاصول اي الجذور
> فأين الاختلاف يا اخ؟


حضرتك نسيت نقطة مهمة جدا أنني لم أكن أتحدث عن مسألة التناقض في الفعل . أنا لم أذكر أبدا أن التينة لم تتيبس. حديثي كان حول متي كان هذا التيبس ؟ هل هو كما ذكر متي منذ اللحظة الأولى أما كان التيبس في اليوم التالي كما ذكر مرقس . يبدو أن حضرتك متسرع قليلا من فضلك عد لمداخلاتي واقرأها جيدا قبل أن تجيب .

أما بالنسبة للأستاذ جورج مايكل فقد رد على قائلا الآتي :-


> سلام المسيح معكم
> الى braveheart44
> طبعا حضرتك فهمت اننى أشتم لأن الحقيقه بالنسبه لكم شتيمه
> انا علقت على الجانب الروحى والاهوتى والمعجزى فى هذا الموضوع بينما تولى الأخ المبارك نيومان بالرد عليك من الزاويه التى تريد انت التحدث فيها زاوية البحث عن اخطاء لتعزى بها نفسك عن الأخطاء الموجوده فى القران ولا تريد ان تقتنع لئلا يضيع عليك المجهود الذى بذلته فى البحث عن أخطاء مزعومه
> ...


أين هي الحقائق فيما تقول حضرتك ؟ أنت تدعي أن القرآن به أخطاء وتناقضات وأنني أتمسك بالأخطاء المزعومة عندكم حتى أداري ما هو موجود عندنا من تناقضات . حسنا جدا أرني أين هذه الأخطاء والتناقضات وبإذن الله سوف أثبت لك أنه لا يوجد تناقض حقيقي واحد . وحضرتك ذكرت أن يسوع هو الله لكن أنا سوف أرد عليك من كتابك .
أولا الله تميز عن المسيح بعدة أمور منها :-
 لقد قال الله سبحانه وتعالى عن نفسه مرارًا وتكراراً وبكل صراحة : " اني انا الرب الهكم ". خر 6: 7 ، لا 20: 7 ، تث 29: 6 ، حز 20: 20 ، يؤ 2: 27 ..... بينما المسيح لم يقل ذلك عن نفسه وهو على الأرض يومًا قط ...
الله هو الذي أعطى المسيح وأخضع الله له كل شيىء بدليل الآتي : 

1- من رسالة بولس لأهل كورنثوس 15 : 24 بحسب الترجمة العربية المشتركة : 

" ويكونُ المُنتَهى حينَ يُسَلِّمُ المَسيحُ المُلْكَ إلى الله الآبِ بَعدَ أنْ يُبيدَ كُلَّ رئاسَةٍ وكُلَّ سُلطَةٍ وقُوّةٍ. فلا بُدَّ لَه أنْ يَملِكَ حتّى يَضَعَ جميعَ أعدائِهِ تَحتَ قدَمَيهِ. والموتُ آخِرُ عَدُوٍّ يُبيدُه. فالكِتابُ يَقولُ إنَّ اللهَ : أخضَعَ كُلَّ شَيءٍ تَحتَ قدَمَيهِ. وعِندَما يَقولُ : (( أخضَعَ كُلَّ شيءٍ )) ، فمِنَ الواضِحِ أنَّهُ يَستَثني اللهَ الآبَ الّذي أخضَعَ كُلَّ شيءٍ لِلمَسيحِ" 
 من إنجيل يوحنا 13 : 3 بحسب ترجمة فاندايك : 

" يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ دَفَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِلَى يَدَيْهِ وَأَنَّهُ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ خَرَجَ وَإِلَى اللَّهِ يَمْضِي " . 

من انجيل يوحنا 3 : 35 بحسب ترجمة فاندايك : 

" اَلآبُ يُحِبُّ الاِبْنَ وَقَدْ دَفَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي يَدِهِ " . 
من هذه الأيات يتبين لك أنه لا سلطان حقيقي للمسيح في ذاته ولكن الله الآب هو الذي دفع إلي يديه كل هذا . إذا الإبن غير الأب فالدافع غير المدفوع له 
وفوق ذلك سوف أسألك سؤالا وأجبني بالله عليك إذا كان يسوع إلها كما تدعون فلمن كان يسجد إذا كان هو الإله ولمن كان يصلي ؟ 
وإذا كان يسوع هو الله كما تدعون فلم لم يكن يعلم بميعاد القيامة كما  جاء في مرقس [ 13 : 32 ] أن المسيح بعدما سئل عن موعد الساعة قال : (( وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُمَا أَحَدٌ، لاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَلاَ الاِبْنُ، إِلاَّ الآبُ.))
أرى أن تراجعوا ثوابتكم يا سادة فإن الساعة قد اقتربت والحساب عسير والقبر إما روضة من رياض الجنة أو حفرة من حفر النيران . أرجو لي ولكم الهداية والتوفيق .
وفي النهاية تقبلوا تحياتي .


----------



## جورج مايكل (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

سلام المسيح معكم
الى العضو:braveheart44


> أين هي الحقائق فيما تقول حضرتك ؟ أنت تدعي أن القرآن به أخطاء وتناقضات وأنني أتمسك بالأخطاء المزعومة عندكم حتى أداري ما هو موجود عندنا من تناقضات . حسنا جدا أرني أين هذه الأخطاء والتناقضات وبإذن الله سوف أثبت لك أنه لا يوجد تناقض حقيقي واحد . وحضرتك ذكرت أن يسوع هو الله لكن أنا سوف أرد عليك من كتابك .


لسه بتسألنى عن الحقائق حاجه غريبه
الأخطاء بالقران متعدة الأنواع منها جغرافيه وتاريخيه وعلميه ولغويه 
وقد ذكرتها فى موقع آخر فى هذا المنتدى
أكيد المسيح هو الله بدون شك
تقول 





> لقد قال الله سبحانه وتعالى عن نفسه مرارًا وتكراراً وبكل صراحة : " اني انا الرب الهكم ". خر 6: 7 ، لا 20: 7 ، تث 29: 6 ، حز 20: 20 ، يؤ 2: 27 ..... بينما المسيح لم يقل ذلك عن نفسه وهو على الأرض يومًا قط ..


المسيح لم يأتى لكى يقول انى انا الرب الهكم انما جاء من أجل فداء البشريه 
وقد أثبت انه هو الله ذاته  بطرق كثيره وقد ذكرتها فى موضوع ارنى اين قال المسيح انا الله وهذا هو الرابطhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19979&page=5

اما ردنا على موضوع خضوع الابن كالتالى

المسيح كابن الإنسان هو الوسيط بين الله والعالم، ولذلك قام ويقوم وسيقوم بجميع الأعمال التي تتطلب الوساطة بين الله والعالم, وعندما ينتهي العالم، وتنتهي تبعاً لذلك جميع الأعمال التي تتطلب الوساطة، لا يبقى للوساطة مجال بعد، ولذلك يتخلّى المسيح حينئذ عنها، ويتبوّأ فقط مركزه الأزلي الذي كان يشغله بالنسبة إلى اللاهوت قبل خلق العالم، وبذلك يكونالله (أو اللاهوت) هو الكل في الكل، أي دون أن يكون في الوجود بعد خلائق تخالف مشيئته، وتحتاج إلى قيام أقنوم الابن بدور الوساطة فيشفع فيها أو يكفّر عنها, ومن هذا يتضح لنا أن خضوع الابن في نهاية الدهور سيكون فقط بوصفه ابن الإنسان الوسيط بين اللاهوت والعالم, أما بوصفه الابن الأزلي، فهو والآب واحد، والكرامة التي تليق بالآب هي بعينها التي تليق به, ومما يثبت صحة ذلك أن الآية لا تقول: كي يكون الآب الكل في الكل بل تقول: كي يكون الله الكل في الكل مما يدل على أنه لا فرق بين أقنوم وآخر في اللاهوت على الإطلاق,
كما ان السيد المسيح قال :انا و الاب واحد (يو  10 :  30 وقال أيضا:قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته و لم تعرفني يا فيلبس الذي راني فقد راى الاب فكيف تقول انت ارنا الاب (يو  14 :  9)
صدقوني اني في الاب و الاب في و الا فصدقوني لسبب الاعمال نفسها (يو  14 :  11 
وبولس الرسول يقول ان المسيح هو الله :و لهم الاباء و منهم المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن على الكل الها مباركا الى الابد امين (رو  9 :  5
اما ماتتحدث عنه ان الابن لايعرف الساعه فهو كانسان لايعرف الساعه ولكن كاله اعطى علامات الساعة التى انتم لطشتوا منها فى القران ولكن من حكمته لم يقول ميعاد هذه الساعة بالضبط 
كمثل المعلم الذى يعطى تلاميذه مؤشرات الامتحان ولكن لا يعطيهم  اسئلة الامتحان 


> وفوق ذلك سوف أسألك سؤالا وأجبني بالله عليك إذا كان يسوع إلها كما تدعون فلمن كان يسجد إذا كان هو الإله ولمن كان يصلي ؟


اليس هذا هو التضليل بذاته يعنى انت فاهم المكتوب لما تزيد عليه من عندك دا انت دول شوية شبهات ناقلهم من كتاب وبلزقهم هنا بدون أى فهم اين ذكر الكتاب المقدس ان المسيح سجد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يامضل  مثل الهك الذى يضل من يشاء 
اما عن صلاة المسيح الصلاه هى صله  والصله هنا بين الآب والابن والمسيح كانسان يصلى  مالغريب فى ذلك اليس هو الذى أخلى ذاته أخذا صورة عبد:
الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا لله (في  2 :  6)
لكنه اخلى نفسه اخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس (في  2 :  7)


----------



## أدب الحوار (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

اسمحولي بمداخله صغيره :

المعجزه هيه = عمل من الرب . مش كده ؟

وانتو بتقولوا ان يسوع جه عشان بيحب العالم , جه بالمحبه والسلام . مش كده ؟

جه عشان يخلص الناس من حاجات بيكرهها .

ولما أسألكم :

هل قام يسوع باجراء لعنة ؟

جاوب : أيوه والا لأه .

طبعا حتقول أيوه .

يعني يسوع لعن .

المعجزة كانت باجراء لعنه !!!!!!!!!!!

همه تلاميذه اللي شافوه بيحيي الموتى ويشفي مرضى (أعمال خير) مستنيين لعنة شجرة ؟

عشان يفهمهم انه بيكره الرياء يقوم يلعن شجره !!!!!!!!!!

بس السؤال اللي بيطرح نفسه .

بعد ما اتفقنا ان يسوع لعن .

فين من كتابكم موجود التبرير اللي انتو بتقولوه ده .

هاتلي من العهد الجديد كله التبرير اللي بتقولوه ده .

لا مؤاخزه يا جماعه . أنا اسف لو كنت صريح معكم ان مستعجب التبرير ده .

بس السؤال جبتوه منين ؟

احنا ناس متعلمين وبنرجع لنصوص بتعتبروها مرجع  علشان خاطر نجيب دليل وحجة ومعلومة . 

السؤال الأول اللي سألته (هل يسوع خرجت منه اللعنة) قلنا ايوه .
وحيث فيه تبرير . السؤال بأه جبتو التبرير ده منين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو حد قاله بعد العهد الجديد ما تقفل .
يبقا دي حاجه ما لهاش دليل .
وشكرا .
مستني تكرمكم انكو تدونا نص التبرير من العهد الجديد .


----------



## أدب الحوار (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

أرجو الاجابة على سؤالي اللي بصلب الموضوع .
وشكرا .


----------



## أدب الحوار (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

لو سمحتو أعزاءنا المسيحيين يجاوبوني .
أنا سؤالي بسيط .

وشكرا .


----------



## جورج مايكل (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

سلام المسيح معكم
الى العضو أدب الحوار 
أعتقد ان انت طرحت هذا السؤال فى مكان آخر على نفس المنتدى وأجبتك عليه فلا داعى للتكرار ووضع سؤالك فى مكان واحد أفضل


----------



## fredyyy (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

*تتبع أقوال الله الصادقة في الكتاب المقدس :*

*مت 3:10 
***  والآن قد وضعت الفاس على اصل الشجر.فكل شجرة لا تصنع ثمرا جيدا تقطع وتلقى في النار. ***

 مت 7:19 
***  كل شجرة لا تصنع ثمرا جيدا تقطع وتلقى في النار. ***

 لو 6:44 
***  لان كل شجرة تعرف من ثمرها.فانهم لا يجتنون من الشوك تينا ولا يقطفون من العليق عنبا. ****

*لقد جاء وقت الحساب ليس للأشجار ولكن للإنسان
فكل من لا يصنع ثمراَ جيداَ ..... ثمراَ بحسب مشيئة الله
ثمراَ بحسب كلام الله ..... ثمراَ يليق بأناس التوبة أثرت في حياتهم وغيرتها
آخرتهم أن يُلقوا في النار للحرق
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*مت 24:32 
***  فمن شجرة التين تعلّموا المثل متى صار غصنها رخصا واخرجت اوراقها تعلمون ان الصيف قريب. ***
لو 13
 5  كلا اقول لكم.بل ان لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون
 6  وقال هذا المثل.كانت لواحد شجرة تين مغروسة في كرمه.فأتى يطلب فيها ثمرا ولم يجد. 7  فقال للكرام هوذا ثلاثة سنين آتي اطلب ثمرا في هذه التينة ولم اجد.اقطعها.لماذا تبطل الارض ايضا. 8  فاجاب وقال له يا سيد اتركها هذه السنة ايضا حتى انقب حولها واضع زبلا

 يو 12:15 
 لا تخافي يا ابنة صهيون.هوذا ملكك يأتي جالسا على جحش اتان.*

*هنا يقصد المعنى النبوي للأمة اليهودية كما الآن (صار غصنها رخصا)
اعلموا أن ظهور المسيح للقضاء قريب 
ولن يفلت أحد من العقاب 
سيدوس المسيح بقدميه كل من لم يريدوا أن يملك عليهم

ولكن توجد فرصة الآن للنجاة من هذا القضاء 
وذلك بالتوبة الحقيقية ليس عن الأخطاء اليومية
لكن عن عدم الرضا بمُلك وسيادة المسيح على الحياة
فإن لم تقبل المسيح ملكاَ وسيداَ على حياتك فليس هناك إلا يوم القضاء
لذا  يقول الكتاب المقدس*

*لو 21 : 36 
 اسهروا اذا وتضرعوا في كل حين لكي تحسبوا اهلا للنجاة من جميع هذا المزمع ان يكون وتقفوا قدام ابن الانسان*

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وهذا تحزير للجميع الذي لا يثمر ينزع
الثبات في المسيح الذي هو الكرمة لازم*

*يو 15:
2  كل غصن فيّ لا يأتي بثمر ينزعه.وكل ما يأتي بثمر ينقيه ليأتي بثمر اكثر. 4  اثبتوا فيّ وانا فيكم.كما ان الغصن لا يقدر ان يأتي بثمر من ذاته ان لم يثبت في الكرمة كذلك انتم ايضا ان لم تثبتوا فيّ.  5  انا الكرمة وانتم الاغصان.الذي يثبت فيّ وانا فيه هذا يأتي بثمر كثير.لانكم بدوني لا تقدرون ان تفعلوا شيئا.*

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

إذا المسألة ليست تينة يبست 
فروعها أو جزورها
لكن سبب ما حدث للتينة هو تحزير هام جداَ

هنا نرى  المسيح الخالق لكل شئ وسلطانة على النبات
فهو ينزع الحياة منه وقت ما أراد
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
يو 1:4  فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس.
 يو 11:25  قال لها يسوع انا هو القيامة والحياة.من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا.
 يو 14:6  قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة.ليس احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي.

المسيح هو الحياة........ وكل من هو بعيداَ عن المسيح مصدر الحياة هو ميت*


----------



## أدب الحوار (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

هل جاء المسيح يعلم التلاميذ بواسطة اللعن ؟

مش هوه جه برسالة حب وسلام للجميع ؟

مش المسيح جه بنظركم بالكلمة والموعظة والامثلة الحلوة ؟

معنى كلامك ده ان للضرورة احكام ومسموحات ، مش كده ؟

يعني الغاية تبرر الوسيلة . مش كده ؟


----------



## fredyyy (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

*في منتديات الكنيسة 

أنت تسأل ونحن نجيب 

وتطلب الإيضاح ونحن نوضح لك

وغير مسموح لك أن تفسر شئ

أو تستنتج شئ من بنات أفكارك وتوجه الحديث حسب هواك*


*رو 1:21 
*** لانهم لما عرفوا الله لم يمجدوه او يشكروه كاله بل حمقوا في افكارهم واظلم قلبهم الغبي.****


----------



## fredyyy (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

*يكفيك ما حصلت عليه من ردود هنا وفي والاقسام الأخرى

ولك أن تختار إما الحياة مع المسيح 

أو الموت بعيدا عن مصدر الحياه*


----------



## أدب الحوار (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

انتو بتهربوا ليه من الاجابة .
سؤالي محدد .

هل الغاية تبرر الوسيلة بنظر يسوع لما لعن الشجرة ؟

فيه ايه السؤال ده غلط .

وبعدين يا عزيزي فريدي .

باين عليك بتلزق الكلمتين اللي داير بيهم : 

يكفيك ما حصلت عليه من ردود هنا وفي والاقسام الأخرى .

حتفضل تتخيل والمشكلة انك عاطفي ومتعصب جدا .
مش بتاع حوار .
اهدا يا حبيبي . الاخر تكسبوا بالحوار .


ولما تقول لي .
ولك أن تختار إما الحياة مع المسيح 

مش لما تعرف تجاوب الاول وتعرف اصول التبشير .

وبتقول كمان :
و الموت بعيدا عن مصدر الحياه

عزيزي انت مش قادر تدرك ان العالم واسع .
انت عايش مع نفسك وبس .
ما تنفعش للحوار والبحث .
ومع ذلك بتمنالك كل الخير .

ودلوقتي .
لو كان السؤال ده صعب .
جاوب عليه بتحديد ومن غير لف ودوران :

هل يسوع عنده : الغاية تبرر الوسيلة لما لعن الشجرة ؟


----------



## جورج مايكل (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

سلام المسيح معكم
الى العضو أدب الحوار 
أين هى الغايه وأين هى الوسيله ؟
الوسيله هنا لعن الشجره أليست الشجره كائن حى مثلها مثل الحيوانات التى تذبح عندما تذبح حيوان (الوسيله)مثلا لتأكله وهذه (الغايه)
من الذى وقع عليه الضرر هنا أليس الحيوان أليس الله أعطى الانسان أن يتسلط على النبات والحيوان  مالغريب فى ذلك
عندما لعن السيد المسيح الشجره ويبسها هل هناك انسان واحد أضير من تيبس شجره بلا ثمر أساسا وليس انسان الذى تيبس ومات
أم انك تريد أن تحمل السيد المسيح (الذى بلا خطيه وحده) خطيه
اذن الغايه هنا تعليميه والوسيله نبات لا يضر ولا ينفع
وماذا علمكم محمد من شق أم قرفه الانسانه التى حرم الله قتلها بوصيته لا تقتل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أم انك تتعامى عن أخطاء محمدك وتحمل السيد المسيح خطيه لم يقترفها


----------



## fredyyy (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

*انتو بتهربوا ليه من الاجابة .*

*من الذي يتهرب (إنت مش عاوز تفهم )*

*فيه ايه السؤال ده غلط .*

*الاسلوب غلط*

*مش لما تعرف تجاوب الاول وتعرف اصول التبشير .*

*عاوز تعلم المسيحيين مسيحيتهم (بالمنطق بتاعك ده اسمه ........) أكمل ما بين الأقواس*

*هل يسوع عنده : الغاية تبرر الوسيلة لما لعن الشجرة ؟ *

*عندما تتكلم عن المسيح إتكلم بأدب (إنه رب الكل ... وسيد الكل ... وديان الجميع)*

*أنا لا أرد على سؤالك لكن أرد على ما وراء سؤالك
أي أرد على هدفك من السؤال 

التشكيك ممنوع والشتيمة مرفوضة وإحترام المسيح واجب.....آخر مرة*


----------



## herooo (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*



braveheart44 قال:


> " اَلآبُ يُحِبُّ الاِبْنَ وَقَدْ دَفَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي يَدِهِ " .
> من هذه الأيات يتبين لك أنه لا سلطان حقيقي للمسيح في ذاته ولكن الله الآب هو الذي دفع إلي يديه كل هذا . إذا الإبن غير الأب فالدافع غير المدفوع له
> وفوق ذلك سوف أسألك سؤالا وأجبني بالله عليك إذا كان يسوع إلها كما تدعون فلمن كان يسجد إذا كان هو الإله ولمن كان يصلي ؟
> وإذا كان يسوع هو الله كما تدعون فلم لم يكن يعلم بميعاد القيامة كما  جاء في مرقس [ 13 : 32 ] أن المسيح بعدما سئل عن موعد الساعة قال : (( وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُمَا أَحَدٌ، لاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَلاَ الاِبْنُ، إِلاَّ الآبُ.))
> ...


لان الاب يحب الابن ويريه ما هو يعمله لانه كما ان الاب يقيم الاموات ويحي كذلك الابن ايضا يحي من يشاء لان الاب لايدين احد بل قد اعطي كل الدينونة للابن لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الاب . من لايكرم الابن لا يكرم الاب الذي ارسلة (يوحنا 5-20:23)--- هنا يتضح للك عزيزي ان المسيح هو الديان وهو يعلم الساعة  ولكن لايمكن الافصاح بها غير الاب ...وقال ذلك حتي ينهي حوار معرفة التلاميذ للساعة .............اما المسيح كان يسجد ويصلي  حتي نتعلم منه الصلاه   وبعدين  انت عندك في سورة الفاتحة  اياك نعبد واياك نستعين  ..اليس ذلك كلام الله اذا .الله قال  اياك نعبد واياك نستعين  كان ينادي من .....وبعدين المسيح والاب واحد   ..من راني فقد راي الاب ..ليس احد ياتي الي الاب الا بي ... وبعدين   نعلم ان الله مثلث الاقانيم  ومن خلال وحده الجوهر كل اقنوم يمجد الاقنومين الاخرين فنقراْ ان الله يتمجد في الابن ويمجد الابن.. يوحنا 7-33 .... والمسيح اعلن لليهود انه هو الله  فقال لهم (قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن يوحنا8-58)....يقول المسيح والان مجدني انت ايها الاب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم   يوحنا 17-5  وايضا عندما قال ( لانك احببتني قبل انشاء العالم يو 17-24معلنا ان مجده ازلي....ولابد ان تعرف ان المسيح هو واهب الخلود اذ يقول الحق الحق اقول لكم  ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي فلن يري الموت الي الابد


----------



## irmh (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

انت يا ادب الحوار متعصب لرأيك و مش راضي تفهم شايف الدنيا من جوه الديرة الى حطك فيها دينك
و بعدين حاسب على الفاظك ومتقلش ان الرب يسووع الغاية عنده تبرر الوسيلة


----------



## مات الحنين (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وسلام على من اتبع الهدى
بالنسبة الى موضوع التينه نفترض جدلا اننى اصدق هذه المعجزه وانها يبست في الحال ولم تقم لها قائمة مرة اخرى عندما غضب عليا اليسوع
لنقل ( جدلا ) اننى اصدق ولا انكر
ولكن بالعقل دعونا نفكر
ولى ثلاثه اسئله وارجو لها اجابه لكى تطمئن قلوب الجميع 

1- هل يكون اله ولا يعلم ان كان بالشجره تين ام لا ؟ ارجو الرد يا اصحاب العقول
كيف يكون اله وخالق او هو الرب او الله على حسب زعمكم ولا يعلم ان كان بالشجرة تين ام لا اليس من المفروض ان يكون علمه الغيب ارجوكم لابد من الرد

2- اذا كان الاله ياكل وهو افتراء على الله عز وجل لانه يسلبه الربيوبيه وياتيه بالضعف البشرى ثم الفناء ( تعالى الله علوا كبيرا عما يقولون ) فمعنى ذلك ان الاله ان لم يجد ما ياكله لقام باغتصاب الطعام من اى جهه حتى ولو كان من الحرام الم يغضب الرب يسوع ( على حسب زعمكم ) من الشجرة عندما اشتد عليه الجوع وخذلته فمعنى ذلك انه ان لم يجد طعاما سيغضب وسيلعن كل شىء حتى يطفىء الم الجوع

3- ما ذنب الشجرة مع انه من المفروض ان انباتها وكل امرها بيد الرب
هل من مجيب يا اصحاب العقول *


----------



## herooo (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

مات الحنين   ....علي فكرة  انت تجادل فقط ليس للمعرفة   
كل اسئلتك تم الاجابة عليها من قبل الاخوة  ...ولكن  ينطبق عليك كلام ربي ومخلصي يسوع   عندما قال 
انكم شعب غليظ الرقبة لكم اذان ولا تسمعون ولكم عيون ولا تبصرون


----------



## أدب الحوار (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

فين الشتيمة واللا الغلط لما قلت : الغاية تبرر الوسيلة .
عشان أوضح ان اللي شافها شتيمة هوة المتعصب .
بسأله .
هوة غاية يسوع  ايه من لعن الشجرة ؟
مش عشان يدي درس لتلاميذه زي ما بتقولوا ؟
دي يا شطار اسمها غاية .

ووسيلته كانت ايه ؟
مش كانت اللعن ؟
اللعن يا شطار كان الوسيلة .

مش لعن الشجرة عشان يوضح حاجة اللي هية الغاية .

ولو قلت لحضراتكم ان انتو بتؤمنوا ان يسوع مثال الحب والوداعة والخلاص .
ما جاش علشان يدين حد جه علشان يخلص كل حد .
طب ليه لعن ؟
لو كان هوه الوديع ومثال الحب والسلام واللين . لعن ليه يا أعزائي ؟
حتقولوا السبب : أصله كان كذا وكذا وكذا .
مش كده ؟

دي ببساطة اسمها . الغاية تبرر الوسيلة .
زعلتوا ليه على حاجة مفسرة نفسها بنفسها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ده مش شتيمة . لأني أنا ما بتطلعش مني شتايم أبدا .
أرجو من المتعصبين ما يتسرعوش ويفهموا .
اسألوا أى حد بتثقوا بيه : ايه يعني الغاية تبرر الوسيلة .
وشوفوا أن كنت بشتم والا بتكلم صح .

ملاحظة : أى شتيمة بتتضمن أى رد مش حرد عليها لأن كل اناء بما فيه ينضح .
وخصوصا لما بتسيئوا الادب على ديني  .
أنا عارف ديني أكتر من اني أسمع شوية شبهات وافتراءات حاقدة .
وللعلم : احترام المسيح واجب .
لأن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نقل كل الحق من ربنا عنه .
احنا ماعملناش زي اليهود اللي اتهموه اتهامات بشعة مش عايز أذكرها احتراما لشعوركم .
اقروا انجيل غوته وانتو تعرفوا الحقد بيعمل ايه وبيشتم أد ايه ؟
احنا مش زي اليهود أبدا بنحقد على اللي بييجي بعدينا .
أرجو الفهم .

وأرجو انكم تبصوا للي قلته من غير تعصب .
حتعرفوا ان السبب اللي بتقولوه اللي خلى يسوع يلعن شجرة .
اسمه : الغاية تبرر الوسيلة مع كل الاحترام .

وأى رد مش مناسب منكم خليكم متونسين بيه من غير ردود .

وشكرا .

وأتمنالكم كل خير .


----------



## أدب الحوار (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

وعلى فكرة الكلام ده مش كلامي أنا .
كلام أحد المفسرين في قناة تبشيرية سمعتها قبل شهر تقريبا .

ده للعلم بس .

ابقوا ردوا عليهم بأه .


----------



## مات الحنين (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*



herooo قال:


> مات الحنين   ....علي فكرة  انت تجادل فقط ليس للمعرفة
> كل اسئلتك تم الاجابة عليها من قبل الاخوة  ...ولكن  ينطبق عليك كلام ربي ومخلصي يسوع   عندما قال
> انكم شعب غليظ الرقبة لكم اذان ولا تسمعون ولكم عيون ولا تبصرون



لا انا مش باجادل انما عايز قول يريحنى ويصدقوا عقلى وانا جديد هنا ومش عارف ان كان الكلام ده اترد عليه ولا لا بس باستأذنك انك تجوبنى عليه ولو كنت جاوبت عليه قبل كده يا ريت تكرر كلامك


----------



## أدب الحوار (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*



أدب الحوار قال:


> .
> وللعلم : احترام المسيح واجب .
> لأن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نقل كل الحق من ربنا عنه .
> احنا ماعملناش زي اليهود اللي اتهموه اتهامات بشعة مش عايز أذكرها احتراما لشعوركم .
> ...




أعزائي .

اي واحد بيشتم والا بيفتري من المسيحيين .
بيفكرني باليهود اللي شتموا المسيح (حبيبي) واتهموه بأبشع الاتهامات .

ده اسمه رفض الاخر لأنه جه بعد اللي بيرفض .
دي ظاهرة حقوده طبيعية .

انما المسيحيين المهذبين أمثال عزيزنا ستيف .
فده اللي فاهم لغة الحوار بصبر وتهذيب .

واحترامي دايما للمحترمين .


----------



## جورج مايكل (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

سلام المسيح معكم
نترفع عن هذا الحوار السفسطائى
و المباحثات الغبية و السخيفة اجتنبها عالما انها تولد خصومات (2تي  2 :  23)
و اما المباحثات الغبية و الانساب و الخصومات و المنازعات الناموسية فاجتنبها لانها غير نافعة و باطلة (تي  3 :  9)


----------



## أدب الحوار (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

الى العزيز مات الحنين .

أنا قريت الردود بتاعتهم .

وفهمت عايزين يقولوا ايه .

أهم حاجة تعرفها عن عقيدتهم .

ان يسوع عبارة عن لاهوت وناسوت .

فيه صفات الهية ( وهنا اختلافنا معاهم ) .

وصفات بشرية .

لو عمل عمل ربوبي معناه ده مرجوعه لأنه .......

ولو عمل عمل انساني فيه ضعف أو شهوة يبقى لأن فيه جزء انساني .

يعني كل حاجة ما ببتعارضش مع طبيعة يسوع ( حسب ايمانهم) .

حبيت أشاركك باللي أنا فاهمه عنهم زي ما كانوا بيعرفونا  .

ده بمختصر مفيد .

وفرصة سعيدة يا سيدي


----------



## fredyyy (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

*ولو عمل عمل انساني فيه ضعف أو شهوة يبقى لأن فيه جزء انساني .

حبيت أشاركك باللي أنا فاهمه عنهم زي ما كانوا بيعرفونا .*


*هذا اكلام يعني أنك لم تفهم شيئاَ على الاطلاق

المسيح لم يلعن شجرة التين 

راجع النص جيداَ*


----------



## أدب الحوار (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *ولو عمل عمل انساني فيه ضعف أو شهوة يبقى لأن فيه جزء انساني .
> 
> حبيت أشاركك باللي أنا فاهمه عنهم زي ما كانوا بيعرفونا .*
> 
> ...




واضح انك مش عارف حاجة أبدا .

أنا قريت كويس .

بس ياريت تقرا الترجمة العربية المشتركة للعهد الجديد (الانجيل) الصادر من لبنان .

حتلاقي الموضوع ده مكتوب تحت عنوان :

يسوع يلعن شجرة التين .

بس يبدو قراءاتك محدودة مع الاحترام .

وبعدين بتسمي الفعل ده ايه حضرتك ؟

حتخالف الترجمة العربية المشتركة والتفاسير ؟!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredyyy (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

*حتلاقي الموضوع ده مكتوب تحت عنوان :
يسوع يلعن شجرة التين .*

*عنونة الفقرات (تقسيم بشري للتسهيل على القارئ) وليس وحياَ

اليك النص إن أردت قراءته:*


*14  فاجاب يسوع وقال لها لا يأكل احد منك ثمرا بعد الى الابد.وكان تلاميذه يسمعون
 15  وجاءوا الى اورشليم.ولما دخل يسوع الهيكل ابتدأ يخرج الذين كانوا يبيعون ويشترون في الهيكل وقلب موائد الصيارفة وكراسي باعة الحمام.
 16  ولم يدع احد يجتاز الهيكل بمتاع.
 17  وكان يعلّم قائلا لهم أليس مكتوبا بيتي بيت صلاة يدعى لجميع الامم.وانتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص.
 18  وسمع الكتبة ورؤساء الكهنة فطلبوا كيف يهلكونه لانهم خافوه اذ بهت الجمع كله من تعليمه.
 19  ولما صار المساء خرج الى خارج المدينة
 20  وفي الصباح اذ كانوا مجتازين رأوا التينة قد يبست من الاصول.
 21  فتذكر بطرس وقال له يا سيدي انظر.التينة التي لعنتها قد يبست.*

*اللون الأزرق كلام المسيح

اللون البني كلام بطرس

*++ لعن الله الحية و الارض فقال:*

* تك 3:14  
*** فقال الرب الاله للحيّة لانك فعلت هذا ملعونة انت من جميع البهائم ومن جميع وحوش البرية.على بطنك تسعين وترابا تأكلين كل ايام حياتك. ***

 تك 3:17 
***  وقال لآدم لانك سمعت لقول امرأتك وأكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك قائلا لا تأكل منها ملعونة الارض بسببك.بالتعب تأكل منها كل ايام حياتك. ****

*هنا نقول الله لعن الحية والارض فيكون الكلام صحيح 
وليس في قول بطرس*


----------



## أدب الحوار (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

هل اعترض المسيح على بطرس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وعندما يوضع عنوان لتسهيل الفهم أليس هو لب التفسير الذي يراد من القارىء فهمه !!!!!

عجبي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

وبعدين انت حيران ليه كمسيحي .

اذا منت بتؤمنوا ان ربنا هوه نفسه يسوع الابن .

وبتقول ان ربنا لعن .

ليه مستكتر على يسوع يلعن ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## جورج مايكل (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

سلام المسيح معكم


> اذا منت بتؤمنوا ان ربنا هوه نفسه يسوع الابن .
> 
> وبتقول ان ربنا لعن .
> 
> ليه مستكتر على يسوع يلعن ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


أدب الحوار انت كده جبت الفايده
اللله الذى لعن الارض بسبب خطيه أدم هو نفسه الله الذى لعن التينه التى هى ترمز لبنى اسرائيل لعدم قبولهم الخلاص بدم يسوع المسيح وهذا عين مانريد أن نقوله لآن السيد المسيح وحده له الدينونه  هو الذين يحدد من يلعن ومن لا يلعن أما لعنة الانسان فليس لها أى قيمه وشكرا لك


----------



## أدب الحوار (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

لا أعرف يا عزيزي جورج مايكل لماذا يصرون الغاء شكري لك على أدبك الجم أثناء الرد .

شكراااااا جزيلااااااا .

الرد يستحق رد مستقل بالشكر .

ثم أجيبك لاحقا على ما جاء في ردك .


----------



## My Rock (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*



أدب الحوار قال:


> لا أعرف يا عزيزي جورج مايكل لماذا يصرون الغاء شكري لك على أدبك الجم أثناء الرد .
> 
> شكراااااا جزيلااااااا .
> 
> ...


 
لا اله الا المسيح
الا تركت هذه الردود الفارغة التي لا تفيد القارئ بشئ
هذا اخر تحذير لك
اذا كتبت ردود في مواضيع حذفت من الادارة مسبقا, ساقوم بتوقيف عضويتك, لانك بكل وقاحة تتحدى الادارة في ادارتها!!


----------



## sivo (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*



مات الحنين قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وسلام على من اتبع الهدى
> بالنسبة الى موضوع التينه نفترض جدلا اننى اصدق هذه المعجزه وانها يبست في الحال ولم تقم لها قائمة مرة اخرى عندما غضب عليا اليسوع
> لنقل ( جدلا ) اننى اصدق ولا انكر
> ولكن بالعقل دعونا نفكر
> ...


----------



## fredyyy (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

*ارجو الرد يا اصحاب العقول ـــ لاله ان لم يجد ما ياكله لقام باغتصاب الطعام من اى جهه حتى ولو كان من الحرام* 

*عندما تتكلم  رجاء عدم تكرار هذه الكلمات :
لأن من تتكلم معهم أصحاب عقول يملأها الحق الإلهي.
كلمة إغتصاب لا يجب أن تنسب الي  الله.*


*1- هل يكون اله ولا يعلم ان كان بالشجره تين ام لا ؟ *

*في بعض المناسبات يستخدم المسيح اسلوب خاص 
وذلك لتوضيح شئ لمن حوله ..... مثال :*

*في يوحنا 12
 28  ايها الآب مجد اسمك.فجاء صوت من السماء مجدت وامجد ايضا.
 29  فالجمع الذي كان واقفا وسمع قال قد حدث رعد.وآخرون قالوا قد كلمه ملاك.
 30  اجاب يسوع وقال ليس من اجلي صار هذا الصوت بل من اجلكم.*

*فالصوت الذي جاء من السماء ليس للمسيح بل للذين كانوا حوله*


*اذا كان الاله ياكل وهو افتراء على الله عز وجل لانه يسلبه الربيوبيه وياتيه بالضعف البشرى *

*عندما يريد المسيح ان يأكل لا يمنعه أي انسان :
لقد طلب من التلاميذ بعد القيامه طعاماَ فأكل .
وعندما ذهب التلاميذ ليحضروا الطعام وهو جالس على بئر سوخار 
بعد أن تكلم مع السامريه في يوحنا 4*

* 31  وفي اثناء ذلك سأله تلاميذه قائلين يا معلّم كل.
 32  فقال لهم انا لي طعام لآكل لستم تعرفونه انتم.*

*إذا ليس الهدف أمام المسيح الأكل أو عدم الاكل 
لكن في كل مناسبه له هدف معين فيما يقول.*

*ثم الفناء  فمعنى ذلك ان الم يغضب الرب يسوع ( على حسب زعمكم ) من الشجرة عندما اشتد عليه الجوع وخذلته فمعنى ذلك انه ان لم يجد طعاما سيغضب وسيلعن كل شىء حتى يطفىء الم الجوع*

*هذه تعبيرات لا صحة لها !!!!!*


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

شكراً على طرح  الموضوع و بصراحة تعلمت كتير و بتخيل ممكن نستفيد و نتعلم من الدرس الذي قدمه المسيح للتلاميذ في حياتنا الروحية


----------



## ra.mi62 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

*بصراحة الموضوع راع*

*وأنوه أن هناك نقاش حلو كتير تم بين*
*S.O.G  و أثناسيوس*

*ونجم ثاقب *

*في موضوع: هدية لكل مسلم ومسلمة للأخت أروووجة*

*يمكنكم الاطّلاع عليه...وشكراً للكل*


----------



## alimo (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Basilius (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*



alimo قال:


> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 
*فية حاجة تضحك ؟ *
*شىء غريب *


----------



## My Rock (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

الضحك بلا سبب من قلة الأدب...


----------



## ra.mi62 (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*



> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 

هل هذا هو ردك فعلا الضحك من دون سبب من قلة الادب


----------



## samirofkhan (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

إفتحــــــوا مستشفى المجـــانين فوراً
الحمد لله على نعمة العقل ندعوا الله أن يديمها علينا , بالطبع العنوان ملفت للنظر وستجد السبب أدناه ؟
لكن يجب أن أضع القاعدة قبل أن نبدأ فلمتفق عليه أن النصارى يقولون أن الله هو المسيح وأن المسيح هو الإبن وهو الله وان الروح القدس أيضا هو الله , والآب هو إله كامل والمسيح إله كامل والروح القدس إله كامل , وهم ليسوا ثلاثة آلهة كما هو واضح ولكنهم إله واحد , وإذا كان هذا قولهم فأقول :
أولاًً : النصارى يقولون أن الله تجسد ليكفر عن خطيئة آدم , وأن الله مات على الصليب ليحمل عنا خطيئة آدم , والنصارى كلهم مجتمعين على هذا الرأي فيكون الموضوع كالتالي :
الله أرسل الله ليموت الله على الصليب ليغفر للبشر خطيئة لم يرتكبوها في حق الله !!!
أو بصيغة أخرى : الله قتل الله ليرضي الله !!! شئ عجيب حقاًالله يريد أن يغفر للبشر خطيئة إرتكبها آدم فأرسل الله الله ليقتل الله على الصليب ليسامح الله البشر عن خطيئة إرتكبها أحد البشر في حق الله , فالله الله على العقل الذي يقبل بذلك .
اللـــــه قتل اللــــه ليرضي اللـــــه !!!!!  
ونقطة اخرى: أن الله الذي نزل من عرشه وتجسد في الله (اليسوع) ومات الله ودُفن الله .. فمن الذي أحياه من الموت ؟
!!!الله أحيا الله
ثانياً : النصارى مجتمعين على أن يسوع هو بن الله , وهو الله نفسه , وأن الروح القدس أيضاً هو الله , وأن يسوع الناصري الذي هو بن الله وهو الله في نفس الوقت قد ولد من مريم العذراء بالروح القدس فيكون الموضوع كالتالي :
الله حبل مريم العذراء لتلد الله !!!
فالله هو أبو نفسه وإبن نفسه وهو الذي حبل مريم العذراء لتلد نفسه !!!
وبصيغة أخرى : الله أبو الله بن الله , ماشاء الله على العقول .!!!
ثالثاً : الكتاب المقدس يقول في أعمال الرسل 10/38 هكذا :
Acts:10:38: يسوع الذي من الناصرة كيف مسحه الله بالروح القدس والقوة الذي جال يصنع خيرا ويشفي جميع المتسلط عليهم ابليس لان الله كان معه. (SVD) 
كما ترى الفقرة تقول يسوع الذي مسحه الله بالروح القدس وبما أن النصارى يعتقدون قطعاً أن الروح القدس هو إله كامل وأن المسيح هو إله كامل فيكون الموضوع كالآتي :
اللـــه مســح اللــه باللــــه !!!!  
ماشاء الله على العقول , إذا كان المسيح هو الله والروح القدس هو الله والله هو الله فيكون الله مسح الله بالله وسلمولي على بريسكليا وإستيفانوس وقبلوا بعضكم بقبلة مقدسة , لا تتعجل إنتظر 
رابعاً : في قصة التعميد جاء في إنجيل لوقا 3/22 هكذا :
Lk:3:22 ونزل عليه ( أي المسيح ) الروح القدس بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة وكان صوت من السماء قائلا انت ابني الحبيب بك سررت (SVD) !!!
فيكون الموضوع كالتالي : يوحنا أثناء تعميده لله نزل الله على الله في شكل حمامة !!!!
لكن هنا كارثة فالنص يقول وكان صوت من السماء قائلاً ( أنت ابني الحبيب بك سررت !!! ) طبعاما كان فيه علامات تعجب بعد الصوت علامات التعجب دي من عندي أنا !!!!
الكارثة هنا أنه من المستحيل أن يسمع البشر صوت الله لأن يوحنا يقول في إنجيله 5/37 هكذا :
Jn:5:37: والآب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي.لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا ابصرتم هيئته. (SVD)
إذا فالصوت الذي قال ( أنت ابني الحبيب بك سررت ) لم يكن صوت الله ولا صوت المسيح ولا صوت الروح القدس ( الحمامة ) , فصوت من هذا ؟  
والله لم يجب أحد على ذلك !!!!
خامساً : جاء في إنجيل يوحنا 1/1 هكذا : 
Jn1: في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. (SVD)
فيكون المعنى هكذا : في البدء كان الله وكان الله عند الله وكان الله الله !!!! 
فتحياتي لعباد الصليب , وأنصح كل من يؤمن بهكذا كلام أن يراجع أي طبيب نفسي في أقرب فرصة,, أهذا ما تريدون أن يؤمن الناس به ؟؟؟ أقول :
ذو العقل يشقى في النعيم بعقله ... وأخو الجهالة بالشقاة ينعم


----------



## صوت الرب (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*




samirofkhan قال:


> إفتحــــــوا مستشفى المجـــانين فوراً
> الحمد لله على نعمة العقل ندعوا الله أن يديمها علينا , بالطبع العنوان ملفت للنظر وستجد السبب أدناه ؟
> لكن يجب أن أضع القاعدة قبل أن نبدأ فلمتفق عليه أن النصارى يقولون أن الله هو المسيح وأن المسيح هو الإبن وهو الله وان الروح القدس أيضا هو الله , والآب هو إله كامل والمسيح إله كامل والروح القدس إله كامل , وهم ليسوا ثلاثة آلهة كما هو واضح ولكنهم إله واحد , وإذا كان هذا قولهم فأقول :
> أولاًً : النصارى يقولون أن الله تجسد ليكفر عن خطيئة آدم , وأن الله مات على الصليب ليحمل عنا خطيئة آدم , والنصارى كلهم مجتمعين على هذا الرأي فيكون الموضوع كالتالي :
> ...


يا عابد محمد الدجال و السافل
ألتزم بصلب الموضوع و لا
تنقل من منتديات الأسلامية هذه السخافات و الحماقات
و تجعل نفسك سخيفا و أحمقا


----------



## جورج مايكل (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

بإسم المسيح الهى
المسلم samirofkhan يبدو انه اشترك خصيصا ليضع هذا الكلام التافه فى هذا المنتدى ظنا منه ان هذه الخزعبلات غير مردود عليها  وانا طالما وجدت امامى مداخله لازم ارد عليها  
ونبدأ فى مناقشة هذه التراهات:


> أولاًً : النصارى يقولون أن الله تجسد ليكفر عن خطيئة آدم , وأن الله مات على الصليب ليحمل عنا خطيئة آدم , والنصارى كلهم مجتمعين على هذا الرأي فيكون الموضوع كالتالي :
> الله أرسل الله ليموت الله على الصليب ليغفر للبشر خطيئة لم يرتكبوها في حق الله !!!
> أو بصيغة أخرى : الله قتل الله ليرضي الله !!! شئ عجيب حقاًالله يريد أن يغفر للبشر خطيئة إرتكبها آدم فأرسل الله الله ليقتل الله على الصليب ليسامح الله البشر عن خطيئة إرتكبها أحد البشر في حق الله , فالله الله على العقل الذي يقبل بذلك .
> اللـــــه قتل اللــــه ليرضي اللـــــه !!!!!
> ...


سنفترض ان هناك شخص اسمه أحمد حسين محمد  
اذن حسين =أبو أحمد      و محمد =جد أحمد 
هل ينفع ان نقول  ان هذا الشخص اسمه أحمد أبو أحمد جدأحمد  ؟؟؟  
لو كان ينفع هذا الكلام فما الداعى لإسم حسين واسم محمد  ؟؟رد ياصاحب العقل  
نرجع لكلامك تقول





> ا لله أرسل الله ليموت الله على الصليب ليغفر للبشر خطيئة لم يرتكبوها في حق الله


لو كان الامر هكذ فما الداعى لوجود ثلاثة أقانيم 
علما بأن كلمة اقانيم أو اقنوم لم ترد فى الكتاب المقدس اطلاقا  ولكن استعملها علماء اللاهوت لمحاولة فهم الطبيعه الالهيه بلغه يفهمها البشر  وانا أرى ان الكلمه ليس لها معنى باللغه العربيه وان كان لها معنى باللغه الانجليزيه وهو  sub personal
فان كانت الطاقه =نصف الكتله xمربع السرعه 
هل كانت الطاقه غير موجوده قبل هذا القانون ؟؟بالتاكيد كانت موجوده ولكن البشر وضع لها قوانين لمحاولة فهمها وطبعا بعد دراسات واختبارات 
هكذا ايضا بعد دراسات فى الكتاب المقدس واختبارات عمل الله والروح القدس والفداء  استطاع علماء اللاهوت استعمال كلمة اقنوم لفهم شئ مما لطبيعه الله واكيد الروح القدس هو الذى أوصلهم لهذا الفهم ان الله هو ثلاثة اقانيم وهى الاب والابن والروح القدس   
قل لى هل يستطيع الجاهل ان يفهم قوانين الذره مثلا  ؟؟؟؟ ستقول لا 
كذلك لا يستطيع غير المسيحى ان يفهم الاقانيم  لأننا نفهما بالروح القدس الذى فينا وعلى ذلك نحن المسيحين ليس عندنا ادنى مشكله فى مفهوم الثالوث والاقانيم  
اذا اردت ان تفهم فاطلب من الله ان يعطيك الروح القدس بقبولك السيد المسيح مخلصا وفاديا وباسمه تنال الروح القدس بالمعموديه


> الكارثة هنا أنه من المستحيل أن يسمع البشر صوت الله لأن يوحنا يقول في إنجيله 5/37 هكذا :
> Jn:5:37: والآب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي.لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا ابصرتم هيئته. (SVD)
> إذا فالصوت الذي قال ( أنت ابني الحبيب بك سررت ) لم يكن صوت الله ولا صوت المسيح ولا صوت الروح القدس ( الحمامة ) , فصوت من هذا ؟
> والله لم يجب أحد على ذلك !!!!


يقول السيد المسيح:لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا ابصرتم هيئته
والسؤال هنا عندما أراد موسى ان يرى الله قال له الله لا أحد يرانى ويعيش  أليس كذلك ؟؟
ولكن الله اراه لمحه من نوره 
Exo 33:20  وقال: «لا تقدر ان ترى وجهي لان الانسان لا يراني ويعيش».
Exo 33:21  وقال الرب: «هوذا عندي مكان فتقف على الصخرة.
Exo 33:22  ويكون متى اجتاز مجدي اني اضعك في نقرة من الصخرة واسترك بيدي حتى اجتاز.
Exo 33:23  ثم ارفع يدي فتنظر ورائي. واما وجهي فلا يرى».

Exo 34:29  ولما نزل موسى من جبل سيناء ولوحا الشهادة في يده عند نزوله من الجبل لم يكن يعلم ان جلد وجهه صار يلمع من كلام الرب معه.
Exo 34:30  فنظر هارون وجميع بني اسرائيل موسى واذا جلد وجهه يلمع فخافوا ان يقتربوا اليه.
هل رايت قوة كلام الله 
لذلك وان سمع البشر صوت الله ولكن ليس كل قوة ومجمد صوت الله ولا يستطيعوا ان يروا نو الله كله ولكن لمحه بسيطه جدا منه
من يتحمل صوت الله أو نور الله


> فتحياتي لعباد الصليب


 نحن لا نعبد الصليب بل نعبد المصلوب على الصليب 
الى ماذا ترمز العصا ؟؟؟ ترمز الى قوة الانسان على ضرب  الحيوان عندما يراها الكلب يخاف ويهرب  
أيضا يرمز الصليب  الى قوة الله عندما يراها الشيطان يخاف ويهرب  
1Co 1:18  فإن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله
لذلك عندما يرى الشيطان الصليب يصعق ويخرج من الانسان الذى عليه شيطان 


> وأنصح كل من يؤمن بهكذا كلام أن يراجع أي طبيب نفسي في أقرب فرصة,, أهذا ما تريدون أن يؤمن الناس به


وانا أنصحك بان تذهب الى الطبيب السماوى القادر ان يشفى مخك لتفهم أقواله ويشفى سمعك لتسمع كلماته لك فى الكتاب المقدس  ويشفى عينيك لترى أمجاده واعماله 
ويحررك من عبودية ابليس الذى جعلك تؤمن ان بول البعير وجناح الذبابه فيه شفاء لكل داء 
وجعلك تؤمن بان محمد الزانى الذى زنا مع صفيه بنت حيي وماريه القبطيه وغيرها 
والذى هو أيضا ابن زنا واوهموك علماءك ان محمد مكث فى بطن امه اربعة سنوات 
وجواز التبرك ببوله وبرازه النجس  وهو الزنا ابن الزنا 
وتركتم السيد المسيح الطاهر القدوس ابن الطاهره القديسه مريم  ابن المبارك  حتى لو كنتم تعتقدون انه نبى  أين هى  نبوته واين هى أقواله  هل أخذها الشيطان وحرفها  لا يستطيع أى وزير ان يغير كلام حسنى مبارك  ولكن فى رايكم اى أحد يقدر ان يغير كلام الله  الذى هو فى الكتاب المقدس 
أين عقلك عندما تؤمن بهذه الخرافات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اسحق يوساب (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

ما اعظم اعمالك يارب . كلها بحكمه صنعت . (مزمور 104 : 24 ). ......... لاتوبخ مستهزئا لئلا يبغضك .وبخ حكيما فيحبك . (امثال 9 : 8 )


----------



## نبيل توفيق (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

بعد ان التمس العذر لليسد ثمير او فكهان  وارجوا ان اكون كتبت الاسم صحيحا
و هو لا يعلم  وان كان علمة هذا ناتج عن عدم معرفة  فالمسيح نفسة هو الذي قال يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون 0 وان عرف ولم يتوب  فالمسيح نفسة يقول لة في انجيل  لو قا الاصحاح  الثالث عشر  ومن العدد 1 الي العدد 9  وهم موجودون  في الصفحة رقم واحد من هذا الموضوع 
واذكرك بهم 00
وكان حاضر في ذلك الوقت قوم  يخبرونة عن الجليلين  الذين خلط بيلاطس دمهم بذبائحهم فاجاب يسوع 
** وقال لهم اتظنون ان هؤلاء الجليليين  كانو خطاة اكثر من كل الجليليين  لانهم كابدوا مثل هذا 0 كلا اقول لكم : بل ان لم تتوبوا فجميعكم تهلكون  0
**   او اولئك الثمانية عشر  الذي سقط عليهم البرج  في سلوام وقتلهم ؛
**  اتظنون ان هؤلاء كانوا مذنبين اكثر من جميع الناس  الساكنين في اورشليم 0
**0 كلا اقول لكم  ان لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون 0************
*****وادخل في الموضوع  0 *****
 اولا ما جاء بانجيل مرقس الاصحاح 11 والعدد  20 وفي الصباح اذ كانوا مجتازين  رؤا التينة قد يبست من الاصول  فتذكر بطرس  وقال لة يا سيدي  انظر التينة التي لعنتها قد يبست   0 افجاب يسوع  وقال لهم ليكن لكم ايمان بالله  لاني الحق اقول لكم  ان من قال لهذا الجبل  انتقل وانطرح في البحر  ولا يشك في قلبة  بل يؤمن ان ما يقولة يكون  فمهما قال يكون لة 0
*/***ثانيا  ما جاء في انجيل متي بالصحاح الواحد والعشرون  وفي الصباح اذ كان راجعا الي المدينة جاع  فنظر شجرة تين  علي الطريق  وجاء اليها  فلم يجد بعد فيها شيئا  الا اوراق فقط  فقال لها  لا يكن منك ثمر بعد الي البد  فيبست التينة في الحال  فلما رأي التلاميذ ذلك  تعجبوا  كيف يبست التينة في الحال 0  فاجاب يسوع  وقال لهم  الحق اقول لكم  ان كان لكم ايمان ولا تشكون  فلا تفعلون امر التينة فقط  بل ان قلتم ايضا لهذا الجبل انتقل  وانطرح في البحر فيكون 
 ***ونرجع الي موضوع الاختلاف  وهو حدث موت الشجرة التي لعنها السيد المسيح لة كل المجد 
******نلاحظ ان السبب في موت الشجرة هو  لا   اختلاف علية  فالمسيح هو الذي لعنها *****
************سبب اللعنة هو واحد لا اختلاف علية وهو وجود اوراق بدون ثمار ********0
***********نتيجة العنة هو ايضا واحد ولا يوجد اختلاف علية  وهو موت الشجرة ******
اذن اين الاختلاف 
الاختلاف في متي ماتت الشجرة 
هل ماتت وقت اللعنة  ام ماتت في الغد 
نلاحظ الاتي قد بدا للظاهر انة يوجد اختلاف 
ولكن في الحقيقة لا يوجد اختلاف طبقا للقاعدة  القائلة الاكبر يحتوي الاصغر والاصغر لا يمكن ان يحتوي الاكبر 
*** اذا كان عندك وعائين  احداهما كبير والاخر صغير 
*** ماذا يحدث  يمكنك ان تضع الوعاء الصغير داخل الوعاء الكبير لان الوعاء الكبير يسعة ****
*** ولا يمكنك ان تضع الوعاء الكبير داخل الصغير  لان الوعاء الصغير لا يسعة **********
*-** اقول هذا للذين يفسرون الكلمة*********
نرجع الي الموضوع 
الموضوع يتكون من مشاهد 
المشهد الاول يسوع مع التلاميذ يقبلون علي الشجرة 
المشهد الثاني  يسوع ينظر الي الشجرة فيجد فيها اوراق بدون ثمار 
المشهد الثالث  يسوع يلعن الشجرة والتلاميذ يسمعون 
المشهد الخامس يمضي يسوع مع التلاميذ في طريقهم تاركين الشجرة الي حال سبيلهم  وفية يتغير المكان نظرا لابتعادهم عن الشجرة 
( فاذا  احد رجع الي  المكان  الذي بة الشجرة يجدها تبدأ في الموت ) اوراقها تبدأ في الموت ****الزبول****  
المشهد السادس   في الغد يسوع والتلاميذ يمرون بالموقع الذي فية الشجرة   ويري بطرس ان الشجرة قد يبست فيتذكر بطرس  وقال لة يا سيد  انظر التينة التي قد لعنتها قد يبست 
***************** هذا هو ما جري **************************
فادرك كاتب انجيل ( متي ) ان الموت بدأ في الحال في لحظة كلام السيد المسيح  فسجل ما قد حصل وادركة ان الشجرة ماتت في الحال 
 اما الحوار المذكور  في كل من انجيل  (متي ) و وانجيل (مرقس) فهو لا شك انة  هو حوار في اليوم  الثاني   والذي ذكرتة في المشهد السادس 
   اين التناقض يا اصحاب العقول  الم تكن حياة الانسان  اكبر من ان  يخدعة اي انسان اخر بدون علم 


**********  الله قادر ان يفتح ذهنكم لتدركوا الحقائق وتؤمنا بانة صادق *********
                                                        ولكم مني كل التحية


----------



## DODY2010 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟*

ربنا معاكوا ويباركوا يا ولاد يسوع المسيح ويبارك في اجمل منتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدي


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 أبريل 2012)

*
إقتباس من هجوم الزميل المسلم :
[((1- مسألة التعليم المذكورة في مداخلة الأستاذ نيومان . أقول وبالله التوفيق أنه كان من عادة يسوع أن يبين لتلاميذه الحكمة أو الدرس الذي يريد أن يوصله لهم من ضرب الأمثلة المختلفة إذا وجد أنهم لم يستوعبوا ما يقول وكثيرا ما كان يحدث هذا كما حدث في مثل الكرامين والزراع ومثل الابن الضال . ولكننا لم نجد شيئا من هذا هنا في مسألة لعن التينة المسكينة مما يدحض مسألة أن لعن التينة على يد يسوع كان للتعليم ويظهر الأمر برمته أنه مسألةعبثية))
 إنتهى الدجل والتدليس وحان وقت الرد عليه
+++++++++++++++++++++++
الاجابة المسيحية على الهجوم بإعلى 
-حياة الرب يسوع المسيح بالجسد على أرضنا  هى سلسلة متصلة   فى -كل دقيقة من التعليم  - وهو  تبارك إسمه القدوس صاحب منهج ثابت غير متبدل ولا متقطع ولامتضارب -(فهو  (غير الهاوى الذى هوى)لا يعانى من الاضطراب والتشويش ولا يقوم بالارتجال والتصنع والتأليف -وغير خاضع لغرائزه المضطربة فى التنزيل ). مسيحنا معلم تعليمه متصل صبح ظهر ليل-تعليمه بالامثال وبالافعال تماما كما بالكلمات ففي  أدق تفاصيل حياته الطاهرة-كل حركة وكل سكنه بتعليم روحى وبتدبير  ذو مغزى.
 ومع ذلك فعدم إختلائه بتلاميذه فى هذا الموقف لتوضيحه وشرحه -[ المهاجم يقصد إختلاءاً مقصوراً على الاثنى عشر دون سواهم.]-  مبعثه أمران أولهما أن الامر كان واضحاً لتلاميذه وفهموه كما أراد يسوع لهم أن يفهموه  -وقد قبلوا الهدف المقصود  فمر عليها السرد الالهى مرور الكرام .
1-المسيح هدأء العاصفة -مقدماً لهم درساً بالافعال (يعجز أن يقدمه من تراوغ وتناور وتماطل وتجادل  حرصا على الكفر المبين الذى اغرقكم به)-ولم يختل المسيح بتلاميذه  ليعلمهم المراد من هذا الفعل انه تعالى معهم فى الضيقات منقذا -مهيمنا على التيارات والامواج.
2-المسيح اشبع الجموع -من دون ان يختلى بتلاميذه ليوضح لهم انه المعتنى باحتياجاتهم والقادر على ملئها فى الوقت الذى يحدده هو.
3-المسيح شفي المولود اعمى من دون ان يختلى بتلاميذه محاضرا فى انه القادر ان يهب البصر والبصيرة لعميان القلوب..لو كفوا عن التنطع والمناورات والمراوغات التى يغشون فيها ضمائرهم هم فقط لاغير.
4_المسيح  ابرأء  ذو اليد اليابسة وأبرأء المجنون الاعمى الاخرس دون أن يختلي ليشرح لتلاميذه انه الواهب القدرة على البصيرة والعمل الصالح واللفظ الصالح وطرد الشياطين من الارواح التى طالما إستعبدتها وأستخدمتها فى تضيع جهد ووقت الناس فى مراوغات مراهقة ع الانترنت.
وغيره وغيره-  على سبيل المثال لا الحصر \ فيتضح التدليس.  لمن فى وجهه ذرة من أحمر الحياء.
------------------------
تعليم المسيح عن الايمان والثقة بالله  الذى يستجيب-وفق لارادته الصالحة-لصلاواتنا لم يكن تعليما حصريا خاص بهذه الواقعه-بل خطاًثابتا مستديما بل منهج حياة متصل. لا يصح أن تربطه بحادثة واحده فلا تعمم إستنتاجاتك المسممومة بما فيها من تعسر مقصود وضلال مبين.(راجع لوقا11ولوقا18على سبيل المثال لاالحصر لبيان افتراءاتك.
- ثانيا هذا  الاسبوع بالذات من وقت وجود الهنا ومخلصنا معنا بالجسد -اقول بالذات صرفه مخلصنا جل الوقت والجهد فى التعرض لممارسات اليهود ورؤسائهم من نفاق ورياء فالاصحاح 23 من الانجيل بحسب متى وامثاله كثيرا  قاله مخلصنا فى افنية هيكل اورشليم فى الساعات الاخيرة له قبل القاء القبض عليه.  وهى الدقائق التالية مباشرةً  لحادثة شجر التين  -فالمسيح بحسب ألإنجليون الاربعة  إعتباراً من دخوله العلنى فى موكبه الشهير صبيحة احد الزعف إلى أؤروشاليم - فالهيكل  قضى إصحاحات عديده   يؤنب الامه اليهودية على نفاقها وريائها-حضورياً جهارياً فى مناظراته الحضورية فى الهيكل  ففى كل الإنجيل-بتعدد مسجليه متى مرقس لوقا يوحنا: أفرد السرد الالهى عدة إصحاحات لهذا السرد فهو السياق والمتن الحقيقى للواقعة إذا أردت أن تقرأء السياق الكامل والمتن المسرود لا  ان تقطع سطرين تاليين فقط للواقعة لتمرر مخادعة وتدليس ما بعده تدليس.  .
--------------------------------
 الصلعمى  يقول ان الحادثة عبثية ::  كان حقها -اى التينه ان  تميل لتغطى نبيه وهو يقضي حاجته\\\عبثية  !!!\\\ امال الحصوات العبيطات الواتى اخذن يرقصن-ليسبحن الله !!و فى فيلم  كارتون فى كف ظلعم تسميها ايه.
ختام الكلام::  الغــــرض  مـــــرض.
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2012)

((   التينة ( المسكينة) {...} ومنادب اللئام))
يحاول  الصلاعمة الغطرشة على ضمائر بصائرهم (اذا وجدت).
فأحد دجاليهم  يتكهن بإن الحادثة عبثية -ومشعبذ آخر هدته  أوهامه أن ثمة (تناقض)..وآخر تسأءل هل يسوع غضب  لانه جاع  ولم يجد تيناً\\وآخر تسآئل  آلم يجب أن يعرف يسوع أنها خالية قبل أن يذهب إليها -ما الداعى لذهابه إن كان هو الرب.. إلى آخر التدجيل إمعاناً  فى التهرب والمكابرة أمام الحق ألانجيلي.
- طبعاً اللئام سفاكين دماء بشر وليس آخر الاعمال الاجرامية تفجيرات  كنائس نيجيريا فى عيد القيامة 2012 ولاتزال فتن طائفية فى الاغلب الاعم من بلدات مصر  بدون إستثناء -حتى بعد وفاة البابا شنوده الذى إفتروا عليه بإنه رأس الفتنة فى فصام ذهانى مذهل  يستعصي على العلاج.
المهم اللئام السفاحين ادمى قلوبهم الرهيفة  حادث لعن شجرة التين  ومنهم من تطاول فى نطاعة غير غريبة عليهم بإن قال أنها حادثة ((((عبثية))) لا تعليمية ...فالدعاء الى الله أن يلهمهم الصبر والسلوان فى التينة ويعظم أجرهم .  ويسكنها فسيح جناته تظلل وتدارى على حور العين الواتى لا ينزفن ولا يطمثهن إنسي ولا جنى  والولدان المخلدون الذين لا ينزفون.
------------------------------------------------------------
تعبير مثل التينة الذى قدمه المسيح تبارك وتقدس إسمه   هو تعليم فعلى ودرس عملي لمثل نظرى قدمه المسيح  قولا تعليمياً ونظرياً فى  الانجيل بحسب لوقا 13 الايه 6
  النص القدسي((6 وقال هذا المثل: كانت لواحد شجرة تين مغروسة في كرمه، فأتى يطلب فيها ثمرا ولم يجد

7 فقال للكرام: هوذا ثلاث سنين آتي أطلب ثمرا في هذه التينة ولم أجد. اقطعها لماذا تبطل الأرض أيضا

8 فأجاب وقال له: يا سيد، اتركها هذه السنة أيضا، حتى أنقب حولها وأضع زبلا

9 فإن صنعت ثمرا، وإلا ففيما بعد تقطعها))  إنتهى الاقتباس من الوحى الالهى المعصوم
فالدرس موجود -والنظرية الفقهية موجوده ومعلومة
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
ولكى أُزيد اللئام المراوغين -من الشعر بيتاً  فإن التشبيه والتمثيل -التعليم بإستعمال تشبيهات وأمثلة توضيحية فى هذا المجال تحديداً  واردةً  فى الوحى الالهى  القادم إلينا بواسطة أشعياء النبي  الاصحاح الخامس من الايات 1وحتى الايه 7 نذكر من الوحى الالهى مايلي(( 1 لأنشدن عن حبيبي نشيد محبي لكرمه: كان لحبيبي كرم على أكمة خصبة

2 فنقبه ونقى حجارته وغرسه كرم سورق، وبنى برجا في وسطه، ونقر فيه أيضا معصرة، فانتظر أن يصنع عنبا فصنع عنبا رديئا

3 والآن يا سكان أورشليم ورجال يهوذا، احكموا بيني وبين كرمي

4 ماذا يصنع أيضا لكرمي وأنا لم أصنعه له ؟ لماذا إذ انتظرت أن يصنع عنبا، صنع عنبا رديئا

5 فالآن أعرفكم ماذا أصنع بكرمي: أنزع سياجه فيصير للرعي. أهدم جدرانه فيصير للدوس

6 وأجعله خرابا لا يقضب ولا ينقب، فيطلع شوك وحسك. وأوصي الغيم أن لا يمطر عليه مطرا

7 إن كرم رب الجنود هو بيت إسرائيل، وغرس لذته رجال يهوذا. فانتظر حقا فإذا سفك دم، وعدلا فإذا صراخ ))  إنتهى الاقتباس  القدسي من الوحى الالهى..
لقد علمهم الله  أنه يحتاج منهم أكثر من مجرد  تّدين شكلى..وتقوى مظهرية.
فالتينة الملعونة لم تك  فى حد ذاتها مجرد  حدث  عابر  ساذج  -عبثي -بل كانت تحمل فى وجدان اتقياء اليهود دلالات لا نحاول نحن تركيبها بل تحاولون انتم المماطلة والتغابي  مماطلة ومراوغة تهرباً  من الصرامة والموضوعية الالهية -  ونرجوكم بلاش نفتح موضوع العبثية لانه سيحمل لكم جراحاً  كثيرة \\\ وسيؤدى بنا لطائلة المادة الثانية من دستور ققندهار الساقط..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2012)

_((التينة المسكينة(...) ومنادب اللئام_ )
المسيح ذهب الى التينة ليفحصها فى وجود تلاميذه والحاضرين ليظهر تأنيه وحلمه وتواضعه   ووداعته وموضوعيته فى فحص الضمائر والافعال والنوايا والاسرار إجمالا فهو لا يتسرع فى الحكم ولا يحكم حسب الشكل - كمبدأء . وهذه لا تناقض كونه الاله المتأنس العالم بكل شئ وكاشف الاسرار وفاحص القلوب الامر الذى اظهره فى أحداث مغايرة -لم تتطلب ما تطلبه رمز التينة-كإستار بطرس-ونفاق الفريسين.
  فهو أمامهم يوضح بأعماله ألجسدانية المتبدية للعيان -حال وجوده فى الجسد..يوضح ويرسخ فى وجدان كنيسة العهد الجديد ممثلة فى تلاميذه الاثنى عشر والسبعين- عن أعمال  وصفات الله الغير مرئية.
هنا يوضح  إعطائه لكل قضايا أحكامه حقها الواجب فى الفحص والبحث والتروى والعدل.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2012)

_(التينة المسكينة ..!!(...) ومنادب اللئآم)
[فى اليوم التالى  راجع التلاميذ التينة -   لعل  تكون ادركهتها  من الله رحمة أو لطفاً  او قصوراً  فى العقوبة -لعل اليبوسه والجفاف يقف عند حد ما...  لكن المسيح أفهمهم أن لكل شئ حدود ولكل أمر تحت السماء وقت .. وانه لا تبقي رحمة ولا رأفة لمن لم يستعمل الرحمة إستعمالا حسنا.. أفهمهم أنه ستأتى ساعة حين ((يُغلق الباب))فلا رحمة َ  للمراوغين والمزيفين والمناورين  حقداً  وإفتراءاً  ما داموا مصرين على الشعبذة والدجل ألذان أعميا  أذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تنير لهم إنارة إنجيل  مجد الله   فى وجه يسوع المسيح_


----------



## نورسي (30 مايو 2012)

*تحدي*



جورج مايكل قال:


> سلام ملك السلام معكم
> المسلمين صعبان عليهم الشجره اللى تيبست ويقولوا ياه شوف يبس الشجره اذاى المفترى هى عملت ايه الشجره دى ملهاش ذنب فى حاجه - حرام حرام دى كانت شجره حلوة خالص
> واللى يسمع كده يقول أصل دول جماعه حسهم مرهف ومشاعرهم حساسه جدا
> وينسوا - المسلمين - ان نبيهم ومثلهم الأعلى والأعظم شق امرأة عجوز اسمها ام قرفها بوضعها بين جملين لمجرد قصيدة شعر وباقى الاغتيالات و الحروب والغزوات التى قادها نبى الاسلام ولا مجال لذكرها الأن
> ...


اتحداك انت وجميع النصارى ان تثبت حرفا مما قلت او تستطيع انكار مذابح النصارى في حق المسلمين في الهند والفلبين و الاندلس وفي مصر وبلاد الشام خاصة ابان الحروب الصلبية وادعوك للرجوع للكاتب المستشرق وول ديورانت في كتابه قصة الحضارة والذات ما فعله النصارى في مدينة السلام القدس لقد فعلوا مالم يفعله اليهود اليوم؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2012)

نورسي قال:


> اتحداك انت وجميع النصارى ان تثبت حرفا مما قلت او تستطيع انكار مذابح النصارى في حق المسلمين في الهند والفلبين و الاندلس وفي مصر وبلاد الشام خاصة ابان الحروب الصلبية وادعوك للرجوع للكاتب المستشرق وول ديورانت في كتابه قصة الحضارة والذات ما فعله النصارى في مدينة السلام القدس لقد فعلوا مالم يفعله اليهود اليوم؟


*بص ياحبيبى مش هجادلك فى فرض قتال غير المؤمنين عندك.
لكن هتحداك أن تأتى لى بنص من الأناجيل يمكنك أن تجعله سندا لأعمال هؤلاء فإن لم تجد ماذا على المسيحية من حرج فى أفعال اناس كل صلتهم بالمسيحيه مجرد المسيحيخ الإسمية مسيحية الوراثة عن طريق الأب والأم.*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 مايو 2012)

موضوع رائع الرب يباركك


----------



## النهايه (30 مايو 2012)

NEW_MAN قال:


> *معجزة شجرة التين التي يبست *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يا راجل هههههههههههههههههههههه
بتفكرنى لما الزوج يروح البيت وفى نيته ياكل ملوخيه وارانب يلاقى مراته عامله بتنجان 
يتجنن ويكسر الحلل ويلعن مراته
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MaRiNa G (9 أغسطس 2012)

شرح رائع 
حقا ما اجمل واروع تعاليم الرب يسوع له كل الكرامة والمجد


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 أبريل 2013)

أدب الحوار قال:


> هل جاء المسيح يعلم التلاميذ بواسطة اللعن ؟
> 
> مش هوه جه برسالة حب وسلام للجميع ؟
> 
> ...



ردى على المزايد الاظلامى :
اللعن المقصود هنا  : ليس السباب والشتائم لكن اصدار الامر الالهى  من خالق الموجودات يقضي بالبتر والدمار العجائبي وهو ما يختص به خالق البشر لا البشر فلا لزوم  للمراوغة لتأؤيل الكلام  بعيداً عن السياق السليم لمعانيه الواضحة

 فالمسيح  أصدر حكمه على التينة بأن تلقي جزاء عملها .. وعقوبة عقمها ..  انها   عواقب الفساد أنه ثمر الخطية التلقائي  الذى يأتى من ذات نفسه بنفسه . الموت والدمار آجرة الخطية 
من الرسالة الى العبرانيين  الاصحاح 6الايات من 7الى 8 :[ 7. لأَنَّ أَرْضاً قَدْ شَرِبَتِ الْمَطَرَ الآتِيَ عَلَيْهَا مِرَاراً كَثِيرَةً، وَأَنْتَجَتْ عُشْباً صَالِحاً لِلَّذِينَ فُلِحَتْ مِنْ أَجْلِهِمْ، تَنَالُ بَرَكَةً مِنَ اللهِ.
*8. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ أَخْرَجَتْ شَوْكاً وَحَسَكاً، فَهِيَ مَرْفُوضَةٌ وَقَرِيبَةٌ مِنَ اللَّعْنَةِ، الَّتِي نِهَايَتُهَا لِلْحَرِيقِ.*] انتهى ,
وهذا  هو حكم الله الديان العادل ان اجرة الخطية عموما هو دمار وموت 

  أما من جهه إعتراضك على استعمال المسيح للنبات كوسيلة للتعليم - أحياناً - حسبما تقتضي الحاجة . نجيبك :::هل تذكر  
*اليقطينة التى انبتها الله عشيةً وآفناها ضحاها.*..فى قصة النبي العظيم يونان سفر يونان الاصحاح 4 والايه6 : لاهداف التعليم والتوضيح 
ثم انه هو مالك الحياه يهبها لمن يشاء وينزعها عمن يشاء





> يعني الغاية تبرر الوسيلة . مش كده ؟


للخالق ام للمخلوق عشان اعرف اجاوب بس؟؟

موضوعات ذات  علاقة 
1- *من هنا*
2-* من هنا *
3- *من هنا*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 أبريل 2014)

*
                   لماذا  ذهب الرب  يسوع إلى التينة .. ألم يكن يعلم .؟؟؟؟؟؟
1- هو الاله المتضع الذى أخلى ذاته   وأتى الينا  على الارض  معتبراً أن تحركه لا ينقص كرامته.
2- التينة -بالاساس - على قارعة الطريق الذى  سلكه من أورشاليم الى  بيت عنيا وبالعكس.
3- جاء إلى التينة  ليُظهر  للموجودين حوله من جمهور غفير من التلاميذ    أنه لا يتسرع فى الحكم الظاهرى ولا يحكم من بعيد ولا يتخذ قراره  من بعيد
4- جاء الى التينة  هو ليجيئ  بمن معه وحوله من  لفيف  من المريدين والتلاميذ -من الجمع الكثير  فيعاينوا الموقف عن كثب.
5- مجيئه الى التينة  ليس جهلا منه -لايوجد نصا حرفياً فى الكتاب المقدس ممكن نستمد منه هذا المفهوم لا صراحة ولا ضمنا وعليه فالقائل بهذا مجرد مشاغب.
6-مجيئة للتينة  هو شكل من الاستفهام التقريري  لا عن جهل -مثال :   عندما سأل التلاميذ كم  عندكم من الخبز- أو عندما سئل بطرس   ممن يأخذ ملوك الارض الجزية... أو عندما تححاجج تلاميذه فى الطريق من يكون فيهم الاعظم...وفى البيت سألهم يسوع عن ذلك. أو عندما  تآمر اليهود ليصطادوه بكلمة فشعر في قلبه بما يفكرون فى قلوبهم..... او عندما سأل سمعان الفريسي عن    حكمه  فى مثل المديونان  ... فلا هو    كان جاهلا  بكم عندهم من الخبز\  ولا كان جاهلاً بممن يأخذ  ملوك الارض الجزية...ولا هو كان جاهلاً  عمن فى المديونان  يكون اكثر امتنانا للسيد المسامح, ولا هو جاهلا بان هذا الرد تحديدا سيصدر عن هذا الفريسي تحديدا....  ولكن الهدف   هو سؤأل  التقرير ... الذى  يدفع المتلقي للتحفز والانتباه والتواصل .. وتقرير عناصر المعجزة قبل وبالتالى بعد حدوثها 
او عناصر الاستفسار و العقيدة التى تشكل الاجابة الراده عليه فى مجال العقيدة
----
المسيح ذهب الى التينة ليفحصها فى وجود تلاميذه والحاضرين ليظهر تأنيه وحلمه وتواضعه ووداعته وموضوعيته فى فحص الضمائر والافعال والنوايا والاسرار إجمالا فحصا دقيقًا متأنياً  وعن كثب  فهو لا يتسرع فى الحكم ولا يحكم حسب الشكل - كمبدأء . وهذه لا تناقض كونه الاله المتأنس العالم بكل شئ وكاشف الاسرار وفاحص القلوب الامر الذى اظهره فى أحداث مغايرة -لم تتطلب ما تطلبه رمز التينة-كإستار بطرس-ونفاق الفريسين.
فهو أمامهم يوضح بأعماله ألجسدانية المتبدية للعيان -حال وجوده فى الجسد..يوضح ويرسخ فى وجدان كنيسة العهد الجديد ممثلة فى تلاميذه الاثنى عشر والسبعين- عن أعمال وصفات الله الغير مرئية.
هنا يوضح إعطائه لكل قضايا أحكامه حقها الواجب فى الفحص والبحث والتروى والعدل.

*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 أبريل 2014)

*+[]    الرب يسوع المسيح :  لم  يتل  تعويذة سحرية -  فتجلب الفناء على التينة ..وإلا  كان  قاتلاً

الرب يسوع  قال  مانصه  [    لايعود  أحد يأكل منكى   ثمرٌ بعد إلى الابد    ] .
المحيي  الواهب الحياه .  لم ينتزع منها الحياة
لكنه أخبرها بنتيجة الخطية.. وأعلن للبشرية أئنذاك هذه الحقيقة
أعلن ثمر النفاق.. 
أعلن لتلاميذه ال82 رجلاً  رعاه الكنيسة  واللفيف  من الشعب التابع له .;(  كنيسة العهد الجديد )..
أعلن لعبر الانجيل
نتيجة الخطية - ثمر الخطية  هو  موت - [ أجرة الخطية هى موت وهبة الله هى حياة أبدية ]
- نفس ما لاقاه  قوم سدوم وعموره أبان  لوط من  نار وكبريت.
-نفس مالاقاه قوم نوح من طوفان لا يبقي ولا يذر.
-نفس مالاقاه عصاه اليهود من سبي بابلي  مذكور فى الكتب المقدسة.
فالمقصود :  المسيح لم يجلب الموت .. الموت  هو ثمر  الخطيئة التى بقت شجرة التين وكملت فيها...
فيامن ترفضون التوبة
وتتمسكون بأوراق التيين البالية تدارون عريككم وخلو عقيدتكم من ثمر الحياة الابدية .
أنتم تتمسكون بالموت الحتمى وتجلبون على أنفسكم العذاب والهلاك  الابدى\
 ...تحكمون على أنفسكم بأنفسكم بالموت.   


*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 أبريل 2016)

للرفع


----------

